# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Ψάχνω σχέδιο με τις λυχνίες el84 και el504  στα  fm!

## drPanos

Ψάχνω σχέδιο με τις λυχνίες el84 και el504  στα  fm!

----------


## drPanos

Έχει κάνεις τίποτα?

----------


## ^Active^

αν ψαξεις ολο και κατι θα βρεις μεσα στο φορουμ

----------


## drPanos

Έψαξα και ξανά έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα.

----------


## tzitzikas

http://www.geocities.com/tzitzikas_ee στα σχεδια εκει που λεει σχεδια πομπων θα βρεις αυτοταλαντωτο 504 και αν θυμαμαι καλα και διβαθμιο 84-504

----------


## itta-vitta

> Έχει κάνεις τίποτα?



Αυτό είναι δοκιμασμένο. Στην ταλάντωση έχει την 6ς4 αλλά δεν είναι τίποτε να βάλεις μια ελ 84 και να δώσεις στο σκρην 160-170 βολτ μέσω μιας αντίστασης.
Αν θέλεις και τροφοδοτικό σου ανεβάζω.

----------


## itta-vitta

Η λυχνία 6GB5 είναι αντίστοιχη της ελ504. Η ρώσικη έκδοση είναι η 6Π36C. Είναι πιό χοντρή κατά το 1/3 από τη συνηθισμένη 504 και έχει πιό χοντρά μέταλλα. Αντίστοιχη είναι και η ελ500. Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις τη ρωσίδα εκτός αν έχεις ελ504. Επίσης η ρωσίδα "τρώει" πιο πολύ δηλ τραβάει στα νήματα 2 ή 2,2 Α με τάση 6,3 βολτ, σε σχέση με την 504 που τραβάει 1,35Α.

----------


## drPanos

Φιλέ itta-vitta σε ευχαριστώ για το σχέδιο και για το ενδιαφέρον σου!
Δεν είναι δικό μου το μηχανηματάκι όποτε  και την el504 ή την 6Π36C για μένα το ίδιο είναι!

----------


## drPanos

Αν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις και το τροφοδοτικό?

----------


## drPanos

Itta vittα δεν μου έχεις αριθμήσει τα πόδια από τις λυχνίες! Πια είναι?

----------


## itta-vitta

Δες αυτά:

http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/f...010/e/EL84.pdf

http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/f...20/e/EL504.pdf

Κράτησε τη σελίδα θα σου χρειαστεί.

----------


## itta-vitta

Όσο για το τροφοδοτικό, δεν το βρήκα στο αρχείο μου (ψηφιακή μορφή). Θα το ξανασχεδιάσω, θα το σκανάρω και θα το ανεβάσω.

----------


## itta-vitta

....................

----------


## drPanos

Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Να επαναφέρω το θέμα και να ρωτήσω κάτι...
Πειράζει να χρησιμοποιήσω μετασχηματιστή 230/280V για τροφοδοσία???
Μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν το φτιάξω σε πλακέτα?
Τα πηνία L3-L2 τί απόσταση έχουν μεταξύ τους?

----------


## xifis

να ρωτησω κατι τελειως ασχετο?

γιατι στα σχεδια των πομπων που βλεπω χρησιμοποιουνται λυχνιες αποκλειστικα κ οχι τρανζιστορ πχ?αποτι βλεπω τα σχεδια ειναι σχετικα απλα με λιγα εξαρτηματα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα...
Εφόσον η EL504 καταναλώνει στα νήματα 1,35A (AC) και η 6C4 0,15A (AC) γιατί να βάλουμε μετασχηματιστή 3Α ή και 4Α ?? Έχω έναν 6,3V στα 2Α δεν μου φτάνει???

----------


## KOKAR

> να ρωτησω κατι τελειως ασχετο?
> 
> γιατι στα σχεδια των πομπων που βλεπω χρησιμοποιουνται λυχνιες αποκλειστικα κ οχι τρανζιστορ πχ?αποτι βλεπω τα σχεδια ειναι σχετικα απλα με λιγα εξαρτηματα.



γιατί οι λάμπες "ΣΥΓΧΩΡΟΥΝ" τα λάθει και είναι φτηνές σε σχέση με τα 
τρανζίστορ που είναι αμείλικτα σε λάθει - στάσιμα και είναι και πανάκριβα

----------


## weather1967

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα...
> Εφόσον η EL504 καταναλώνει στα νήματα 1,35A (AC) και η 6C4 0,15A (AC) γιατί να βάλουμε μετασχηματιστή 3Α ή και 4Α ?? Έχω έναν 6,3V στα 2Α δεν μου φτάνει???



Γιώργο μια χαρά ειναι ο μετασχηματιστής που εχεις,βαση των ρευματων που αναφερεις

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι. Θεωρητικά πάντα είναι εντάξει.
Σήμερα κιολας θα ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή.

Επίσης μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις?
Τα πηνία L3-L2 τί απόσταση έχουν μεταξύ τους? 
Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μετασχηματιστή 230/280V για τροφοδοσία???

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά μόλις έφτιαξα τον πομπό με τάση 395V ανορθωμένα. Χρησιμοποίησα τον μετασχηματιστή 280V απο το αυτοταλάντωτο και η EL504 πήρε σχεδόν φωτιά!!!!  :Blink:  Δούλεψε το πολύ 10 λεπτά και το γυαλί της έλιωσε κυριολεκτικά!! Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε!!!! Μήπως έπεσε πολύ τάση στο screen??
Έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα όπως ακριβώς είναι! με τάση 395V!
Καμιά βοήθεια???
Ευτιχώς η 6C4W δεν έπαθε τίποτα...

----------


## tzitzikas

μήπως δεν έπαιρνε οδήγηση? η τάση στο σκρην γιατι να πέσει έιναι λιγα τα mA που τραβάει στο σκρην. και 280 μετασχηματιστου που έδωσες δεν έιναι και πολλα για να λιωσει. αρα δες αν είναι κοντα τα συζευγμένα πηνία μεταξυ των 2 σταδίων (το ένα το τυλίγεις πάνω απο το άλλο , δηλαδή ομόκεντρα [εξωτερικά βάζεις της 504] με απόσταση μεταξύ τους 1mm περίπου)

ALAMAN: ""Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα...
Εφόσον η EL504 καταναλώνει στα νήματα 1,35A (AC) και η 6C4 0,15A (AC) γιατί να βάλουμε μετασχηματιστή 3Α ή και 4Α ?? Έχω έναν 6,3V στα 2Α δεν μου φτάνει???"" 
πιστεύω οτι πρεπει να βάλεις μαγαλύτερο Μ/Σ σε αμπερ νημάτων γιατι θα έχει πτωση τάσης αυτός.
επίσης η 6c4 δεν νομίζω οτι επαρκεί για οδήγηση. η αλλαξέ την με ελ-84 η βάλε και ενδιάμεσο στάδιο ελ-84

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν υπάρχουν πηνία! Η σύζευξη γίνετε με πυκνωτή. Δεν ξέρω τί έγινε!!!  :Huh: 
Θα το ξαναφτιάξω και λέω αυτήν την φορά να το κάνω σε πλακέτα!!! Για μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα υλικών.

----------


## tzitzikas

ναι τωρα το είδα το κύκλωμα. ισως καλύτερα είναι να βάλεις συζευγμένα πηνία. για τι δε βλεπω κανα συντονιστικο μεταξυ των 2 βαθμίδων . που ξέρεις οτι παει επαρκής ισχύς στην συχνότητα που βγήκες??? κατέβασε το http://www.geocities.com/tzitzikas_ee/fm.zip έχω σχέδιο μέσα με 84-504 να δεις πως γίνεται η σύζευξη. το είχα κατασκευάσει παλιά και δουλευε πολύ καλά. θα χρειαστείς σίγουρα συντονιστικό (μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές) μεταξύ των 2 βαθμίδων . επισης οπως σου ειπα με 6c4 δε νομίζω οτι επαρκεί η οδήγηση, και αν βάλεις οτι με τον σταθερό 15pf μπορεί να μην πέρναγε ισχυς... βραστα... επισης κάτι στο κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης δε μου άρεσε ( στο ένα ακρο του τομσον βάζουμε την Va και το αλλο άκρο πάει στην άνοδο. εκει που έχουμε δώσει Va συνδέουμε και τον πυκνωτή ανάδρασης)

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορώ στην θέση της EL84 να βάλω την 6C4 ?? Την έχω αγοράσει ήδη και δεν μπορώ να πάρω κι άλλη λυχνία τώρα... Πρέπει να πάρω και EL504!!!  :Sad:

----------


## ALAMAN

Σε πλακέτα μπορώ να το κάνω έτσι???

----------


## ALAMAN

Όταν λές συντονιστικό εννοείς το κύκλωμα LC που συνδέεται στην άνοδο της EL84 ??

----------


## tzitzikas

μπορείς και σε πλακέτα. και μεις σε σασσι που τα καναμε τότε ανοικτά σασσι ήταν. 0 θωράκηση δηλαδη.από οτι ειδα σε data η 6c4 βγάζει  300βολτ (μέγιστη τάση) 5,5βαττ, αρα πρέπει να σε φτάνουν. δυστυχως δεν βρηκα κανα καλό data για 504 να να δω τι είσοδο χρειάζεται.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Όταν λές συντονιστικό εννοείς το κύκλωμα LC που συνδέεται στην άνοδο της EL84 ??



ναι αυτό που αποτελείται απο τους 2 μεταβλητους και τα 2 (συζευγμένα) πηνία που το ένα ειναι στην άνοδο της 84 και το αλλο στο οδηγό της 504

----------


## ALAMAN

Πόσα Watts παίρνεις απο την EL504 άν την οδηγήσεις με 6C4??
Επίσης την σύζευξη με πηνία πώς την κάνω στο σχέδιο 6C4-EL504 ??

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο σχέδιο που έδωσες απ' ότι βλέπω για ταλάντωση έχει πέντοδο, δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα άν βάλω τρίοδο? Άν όχι μπορείς να βοηθήσεις λίγο με τα πίν που θα χρησιμοποιήσω σε τρίοδο? (6C4)

----------


## tzitzikas

http://www.shinjo.info/frank/sheets/093/6/6C4.pdf
http://www.shinjo.info/frank/sheets/127/6/6C4.pdf
http://www.shinjo.info/frank/sheets/155/6/6C4.pdf

σκαναρα ενα σχεδιο με 6c4 που εχω να δεις την συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μόνο 35W δίνει αυτό? Θα το ξανασκευτώ και μπορεί να βάλω EL84 στην ταλάντωση και να φτιάξω το άλλο...
Για πυκνωτές που λέει 30pf μεταβλητούς, εγώ έχω 2 των 22pf και έναν νομίζω 45 pf. Μπορώ να τους χρησιμοποιήσω?

----------


## tzitzikas

δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα με τους 22pf . αν δεν φτάσει η χωρητικότητα να συντονίσει εκεί που θες βάλε κανένα πυκνωτή σταθερό 8,2pf ή 10pf (στο 1kv να είναι όμως) . πιστεύω οτι βγάζει καμια 40 βαττ το πολύ με αυτή την τροφοδοσία.καλη επιτυχία.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ευχαριστώ! Στο κύκλωμα EL84-EL504 δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα άν δώσω τροφοδοσία απο τον μετασχηματιστή 280V (AC) ?? Χρειάζεται να κάνω καμια αλλαγή?

----------


## tzitzikas

280vac έιναι πολλα για την ελ-84 . ο κατασκευαστής την δίνει μέχρι 300βολτ dc max. καλό είναι να βάλεις αντίσταση στην άνοδο της για να ρίξεις την τάση αν δεν έχει Μ/Σ κάτω απο απο αυτόν που έχεις. υπολόγισε ρεύμα γύρω στα 40ma οπότε αν βάλεις τον Μ/Σ 280vac (=390vdc) αν βάλεις μια αντίσταση τουβλάκι 3,3κΩ στα 10βατ τουλάχιστον, κατεβάζεις την τάση κατα 130βολτ άρα θα έχεις 390-130=260vdc στην άνοδο. μπορείς να κάνεις και το ίδιο στην 6c4 βαζοντας αντίσταση πριν το τσοκ. και εδώ έχεις μέγιστη τάση 300βολτ dc. εδώ έχεις περίπου 25ma ρεύμα ανόδου, άρα χρειάζεσαι τουλάχιστον μια αντίσταση 4,7ΚΩ ή 5,6κΩ καλύτερα στα 10 βατ. 
αλλιώς θα τις καψει. πάντος προτείνω να τις δουλέψεις (6c4 & ελ-84) με τάση ανόδου το πολύ 250βολτ και την 6c4 καλύτερα στα 200βολτ. αν μπορείς αγόρασε ενα Μ/Σ 230βολτ/ 180βολτ& 140βολτ ( 2 ξεχωριστά τυλίγματα στο δευτερεύον) και φτιάξε ένα τροφοδοτικό και είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτόν που έχω.
Η αντίσταση ανόδου μπαίνει όπως την έχω βάλει στο σχέδιο?
Καμία άλλη αλλαγή εκτός την άνοδο της EL84 δεν χρειάζεται? Η EL504 αντέχει την τάση?

----------


## Ακρίτας

Έχω πολλά χρόνια να ασχοληθώ με αυτό το σπόρ αλλά η αντίσταση πρέπει να μπεί μεταξύ του τσόκ εξομάλυνσης του τροφοδοτικού και του RFC της EL84. Πάντως μην κάνεις το κύκλωμα αυτό χωρίς μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας γιατί είναι επικίνδυνο.
Μιά βελτίωση που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να συνδέσεις το RFC της 504 όχι κατ' ευθείαν στην άνοδο της λυχνίας, αλλά στη δευτερη σπείρα από επάνω του πηνίου εξόδου (αυτού που έχει 6 σπείρες).

----------


## ALAMAN

OK Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!!  :Biggrin:  Αυτό που είπες για το RFC της EL504 θα το έχω υπόψην... Άν έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι ακόμα θα με βοηθούσατε πολύ... μιας και το κύκλωμα θα γίνει σε πλακέτα άρα μετά την κατασκευή δεν θα υπάρχουν πολλές δυνατότητες τροποποίησης. Ελπίζω πέρα την τροφοδοσία της ανόδου EL84 που χρειάζεται αντίσταση το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα να είναι οκ αλλιώς θα ψάχνομαι πάλι!!!  :Confused1:

----------


## Ακρίτας

Κάπου στο υπόγειο πρέπει να έχω ένα παρόμοιο μηχάνημα που είχα κατασκευάσει παλιά. Αν το βρω θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες. Κράτα τους αγωγούς στο μικρότερο δυνατό μέγεθος και τα πηνία απομονωμένα μεταξύ τους.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τί εννοείς απομονωμένα μεταξύ τους? Σε μεγάλη απόσταση ενδιάμεσα? απ' όσο ξέρω είναι 2-3 χιλιοστά (??)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Εννοώ τα πηνία της EL84 με τα πηνία της EL504. Επίσης τα RFC να είναι κάθετα προς τα πηνία συντονισμού,

----------


## ALAMAN

Τί εννοείς κάθετα προς τα πηνία συντονισμού? Έτσι όπως τα δείχνει στο σχέδιο περίπου?

----------


## tzitzikas

> Θα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτόν που έχω.
> Η αντίσταση ανόδου μπαίνει όπως την έχω βάλει στο σχέδιο?
> Καμία άλλη αλλαγή εκτός την άνοδο της EL84 δεν χρειάζεται? Η EL504 αντέχει την τάση?



οχι πρέπει να μπεί πριν το τσοκ μεταξύ τσοκ και τροφοδοτικού.καλό είναι να βαλεις αρκιχά μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις σε ΚΩ απο αυτές που σου είπα και να μετρήσεις πρίν το τσοκ rfc και μετά την αντίσταση την τάση που έχεις σε όλες τις συχνότητες (το ίδιο θα κανεις και για την ελ-84) ώστε να μην έχεις πάνω απο 300βολτ, διότι αν έχεις μικρά ρεύματα σε καποια συχνότητα δε θα έχεις μεγάλη πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση και θα έχεις πάνω απο 300βολτ στις ανόδους. αν είσαι οκ κατεβάζεις τις αντιστάσεις σε χαμηλότερες τιμές. 6c4 & el-84 θα χρειαστεί σιγουρα αντιστάσεις με το τροφοδοτικό που έχεις. φυσικά πρέπει και για τα σκρην αυτών των 2 λυχνιών για τα 390βολτ που έχεις και με βάση τα ρεύματα σκρην που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής να βάλεις τις ανάλογες αντιστάσεις ώστε να έχεις τις επιτρεπόμενες τάσεις σκρην.
για τα πηνία καλό είναι να βάλεις πηνιόσυρμα με ρητίνη εξωτερικά για να είναι μονωμένα μεταξύ τους και σε απόσταση 1mm το 1 απο το άλλο.
αντι για τσοκ εξομάλυνσης 15Η στο τροφοδοτικό μπορείς να βάλεις αντίσταση τουβλάκι 100-120Ω/15-20βατ.
πάντος να ξέρεις οτί ο τρόπος με τις αντιστάσεις δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο διοτι η τάση ανόδου των λυχνιών θα εξαρτάται πάντα απο το διαφορετικό ρεύμα που θα τραβάνε σε κάθε συχνότητα και σε κάθε συντονισμό. είνα μπακαλίστικη λύση αλλα καλύτερα θα ήταν να φτιάξεις τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τί τροφοδοτικό θα χρειαστώ σε αυτήν την περίπτωση?
Η τάση στο σκρήν σε κάθε λυχνία πόσο πρέπει να είναι?

----------


## ALAMAN

Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει το μόνο που χρειάζομαι είναι, όπως είπες, ένα τροφοδοτικό να ρίξει την τάση απο 390V σε 300V.

----------


## tzitzikas

η 6c4 έιναι τρίοδη δεν έχει σκρην. η ελ-84 δέχεται τάση στο σκρην μέχρι 300βολτ αλλα καλό ειναι να μην ξεπεράσεις τα 250 βολτ.γύρω στα 5-8ma τραβάει το σκρην. άρα υπολόγισε την αντίσταση απο το νόμο του ohm. εγω θα σου πρότεινα να κατασκευάσεις ένα τροφοδοτικό 250vdc (θες δηλαδή ενα μ/σ 180βολτac) και με αυτό να τροφοδοτήσεις άνοδο 6c4,άνοδο-σκρην ελ-84 και σκρην ελ-504. και στην άνοδο της ελ-504 δίνεις τα 390βολτ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Χωρίς δεύτερο μετασχηματιστή δεν μπορώ να προσθέσω μία βαθμίδα για την τροφοδοσία της 6C4 ή το σκρήν και την άνοδο της EL84 ??
Με διαιρέτη τάσης γίνετε τίποτα??

----------


## tzitzikas

με διαιρέτη δεν γίνεται γιατί ανάλογα με το ρεύμα που θα τραβανε οι λάμπες σε κάθε συχνότητα και σε κάθε συντονισμό θα αλλάζει η τάση.αν δε θες με τιποτα να αγορασεις μ/σ κάνε αυτό που σου πα με τις αντιστασεις. αλλα και πάλι δεν είναι πολυ καλή λύση. μπορεις και με ανόρθωση δικτύου αλλη λύση αλλα επικίνδυνη!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος περιοριστής-σταθεροποιητής για υψηλές τάσεις?
Στην ανόρθωση δικτύου δεν καταφεύγω γιατί ειναι επικίνδυνη!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

γίνεται με λυχνίες σταθεροποιήτριες τύπου ΟΑ2 κτλ , ή με ζενερ αλλα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί. αγορασε εναν μετασχηματιστή για τόσα λίγα ma δεν θα είναι πολυ ακριβός.

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο σκρήν της EL504 180-190V δεν θέλει?

----------


## tzitzikas

200 το πολύ καλα ειναι. μεγιστη ταση 250 βολτ αλλα καλο είναι να μην ξεπεράσεις τα 200βολτ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ λέω να κάνω μία μικρή δοκιμή με 6C4 και EL504 θα προσθέσω σύζευξη με πηνία μεταξύ των βαθμίδων και θα χρησιμοποιήσω για τροφοδοτικό διαιρέτη τάσης... Ελπίζω να μην κάψω τίποτα!!!
Κάτι άλλο... Οι αντιστάσεις γιατί παραλληλίζοντε?? δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε μία μεγαλύτερης ισχύος? Ποιός ο λόγος να το κάνουμε αυτό?

----------


## Ακρίτας

Γιώργο, για να μπορείς να δουλέψεις άνετα και με ασφάλεια θα σου πρότεινα να κατασκευάσεις πρώτα ένα ανεξάρτητο τροφοδοτικό για λυχνίες. Στη συνέχεια μπορείς να πειραματιστείς με διαφορετικές κατασκευές.
Μια κατασκευαστική πρόταση φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζω. Προκειται για έναν πομπό με 6C4 - 6BQ5 (EL84) - 6146 που έφτιαξα προ εισοσαετίας.
Τα πηνία κάθε βαθμίδας είναι απομονωμένα απο το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. Τα χωρίσματα είναι απο αλουμίνιο και PCB διπλής όψης.

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα πειραματιστώ πρώτα με το τροφοδοτικό για να μπορέσω να πάρω την τάση που θέλω και μετά ξεκινάμε την κατασκευή.
Αυτό με την πλακέτα διπλής όψης πολύ καλό!!! Μου άρεσε πολύ η κατασκευή.
Τα πηνία σύζευξης πρέπει να είναι απομονωμένα??
Τα RFC τα έφτιαξες μόνος σου? Πάνω σε τί υλικό είναι τυλιγμένα?

----------


## Ακρίτας

Τα RFC είναι τυλιγμένα σε tubo πορσελάνης. Τα είχα αγοράσει έτοιμα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι από που. Μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν όμως και σε άλλο μονωτικό υλικό με διάμετρο περίπου στο καλαμάκι του φραπέ (στην ανάγκη χρησιμοποιείς και καλαμάκι). Τα πηνιά είναι καλό να είναι απομονωμένα σε κάθε βαθμίδα. Αυτό μπορείνα γίνει τοποθετώντας την πλακέτα (διπλής όψης) κατακόρυφα, μέ τα εξαρτήματα από τη μιά πλευρά και τα πηνία από την άλλη με ένα άλλο κομμάτι πλακέτας ανάμεσά τους, όπως φαίνεται στο δεξιό τμήμα της εικόνας που είναι τα δυο πρώτα στάδια (6C4 - 6BQ5)

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο, για να μπορείς να δουλέψεις άνετα και με ασφάλεια θα σου πρότεινα να κατασκευάσεις πρώτα ένα ανεξάρτητο τροφοδοτικό για λυχνίες. Στη συνέχεια μπορείς να πειραματιστείς με διαφορετικές κατασκευές.
> Μια κατασκευαστική πρόταση φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζω. Προκειται για έναν πομπό με 6C4 - 6BQ5 (EL84) - 6146 που έφτιαξα προ εισοσαετίας.
> Τα πηνία κάθε βαθμίδας είναι απομονωμένα απο το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. Τα χωρίσματα είναι απο αλουμίνιο και PCB διπλής όψης.



υπεροχη κατασκευη .....

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ευχαριστώ...Ήταν τότε που είχα πολλή όρεξη και ξεχνούσα να βγω από το υπόγειο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι η καλύτερη κατασκευή μου με λυχνίες και γι' αυτό την κρατάω ακόμα.

----------


## Antonis12

Ρίξε μιά ματιά στά αρχεία υπάρχει ένα παλιό άρθρο από τεχνική εκλογή τού 84 6c4 el84 el504 πρέπει νά βγαίνει, μέ λίγες αλλαγές.Οι φωτό είναι αρκετά κατατοπιστικές.

----------


## ALAMAN

Στις φώτο απ' ότι βλέπω τα πηνία σύζευξης δεν έχουν μεταβλητούς!!!??  :Confused1: 
Γίνετε αυτό ή μήπως είναι μέρος του σχεδίου? άν γίνετε να μήν χρησιμοποιήσω ούτε εγώ. Θα με διευκολίνει πολύ!!

----------


## tzitzikas

> Στις φώτο απ' ότι βλέπω τα πηνία σύζευξης δεν έχουν μεταβλητούς!!!?? 
> Γίνετε αυτό ή μήπως είναι μέρος του σχεδίου? άν γίνετε να μήν χρησιμοποιήσω ούτε εγώ. Θα με διευκολίνει πολύ!!



αν θες να φτιάξεις ένα μηχανάκι που θα μπορέσεις αν όχι να το συντονήσεις, τουλάχιστο να το κανεις να δουλέψει θα πρέπει σίγουρα να βάλεις μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές (μηχάνημα με 2 λυχνίες [στάδια] θέλει 4 μεταβλητούς μαζί με αυτόν της ταλάντωσης) και τροφοδοτικό όπως σου είπαμε. αλλίως θα παιδεύεσαι και δε θα κάνεις δουλειά. :Cool: 
αν προσέξεις προσεκτικά στην φώτο υπάρχουν 2 μεταβλητοί στην λυχνία εξόδου (6146). ο ένας είναι κάτω απο τον αλλο.

----------


## KOKAR

> Στις φώτο απ' ότι βλέπω τα πηνία σύζευξης δεν έχουν μεταβλητούς!!!?? 
> Γίνετε αυτό ή μήπως είναι μέρος του σχεδίου? άν γίνετε να μήν χρησιμοποιήσω ούτε εγώ. Θα με διευκολίνει πολύ!!



βεβαίως και έχει μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές
2 αραιοφυλλους στην έξοδο και 4 "βαρελάκια"
ειναι μεσα στους κόκκινους κύκλους...

----------


## KOKAR

ξέχασα να πω και ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον *Ακρίτας* για την τέλεια κατασκευή !!!!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση. Και βέβαια έχει μεταβλητούς όπως φαίνεται στους κύκλους που έκανε ο Κώστας. Κατά τα άλλα το σχέδιο είναι κλασσικό, ίδιο περίπου με αυτά της Τεχνικής Εκλογής.
Γιώργο ξεκίνα με ένα καλό τροφοδοτικό, και στη συνέχεια ένα - ένα τα στάδια. Όταν είσαι σίγουρος για το πρώτο συνέχισε στο επόμενο. Όλα μαζί μάλλον θα μπλεχτείς. Υπόψιν ότι η EL/PL 504 δεν είναι λυχνία εκπομπής αλλά χρησιμοποιήθηκε στις παλιού τύπου τηλεοράσεις. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε όμως και χρησιμοποιείται από τους ΕΡΣ (Ερασιτέχνες ΡαδιοΣυχνότητας) γιατί βγάζει μεγάλη σχετικά ισχύ σε μικρές τάσεις. Ως τίμημα είναι σχετικά ασταθής. Προτείνω την 6146 ή για λίγο μικρότερη ισχύ αλλά πολύ πιο καθαρή εκπομπή την 5933 (αν τη βρεις) που είναι μια βελτιωμένη έκδοση της 807. Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Antonis12

Πάντως γιά εμένα προσωπικά σέ αυτή τήν τάξη μηχανημάτων δέν υπήρχε πιό καλή λυχνία από τήν 504 στά fm.H 5933 βγαίνει, αλλά λόγω εσωτερικής χωρητικότητας δέν ενδείκνειται γιά fm.Η 6146 πάλι είναι καί ακριβή καί δύσκολη λάμπα.Επειδή εκείνη τήν εποχή (δεκαετία 80)τις είχα δουλέψει καί τίς 3 θεωρώ μέ διαφορά καλύτερη τήν 504.

----------


## ALAMAN

Η 6146 είναι πολύ ακριβή λυχνία!! Την βρήκα γύρω στα 50 ευρώ. Γιαυτό και προτίμησα EL504. Δεν θέλω να έχω τον τέλειο ήχο της λυχνίας αρκεί να παίζει στα 2km (εντός πόλης) σε ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο ήχου. Οι αραιόφυλοι πειράζει αν έχουν απόσταση απο τα πηνία περίπου 10cm? Γιατί κάπου είδα οτι έπρεπε να είναι σε κοντινή απόσταση...

Φίλε Ακρίτας το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα πόσα watts βγάζει?
Όσον αφορά το τροφοδοτικό άλλος τρόπος για να πάρω χαμηλότερη τάση (300V) απο την αλλαγή του μετασχηματιστή δεν υπάρχει?

----------


## KOKAR

> Η 6146 είναι πολύ ακριβή λυχνία!! Την βρήκα γύρω στα 50 ευρώ. Γιαυτό και προτίμησα EL504. Δεν θέλω να έχω τον τέλειο ήχο της λυχνίας αρκεί να παίζει στα 2km (εντός πόλης) σε ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο ήχου. Οι αραιόφυλοι πειράζει αν έχουν απόσταση απο τα πηνία περίπου 10cm? Γιατί κάπου είδα οτι έπρεπε να είναι σε κοντινή απόσταση...
> 
> Φίλε Ακρίτας το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα πόσα watts βγάζει?
> Όσον αφορά το τροφοδοτικό άλλος τρόπος για να πάρω χαμηλότερη τάση (300V) απο την αλλαγή του μετασχηματιστή δεν υπάρχει?



Βεβαίως, κάνε σταθεροποίηση με τρανζίστορ … η με το TL783 που ειναι εως 700mA

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό σε τάσεις τάξεως 300V???
Έχεις κανένα κύκλωμα στη διαθεσή σου?

----------


## tzitzikas

> Οι αραιόφυλοι πειράζει αν έχουν απόσταση απο τα πηνία περίπου 10cm? Γιατί κάπου είδα οτι έπρεπε να είναι σε κοντινή απόσταση...



πειράζει. για τα fm χρειάζονται κοντινές αποστάσεις μεταξύ λαμπας-πηνιου-μεταβλητου. αν ήσουν μεσαία δε θα ταν τόσο πρόβλημα. μπορεί να μην σου ταλαντώνει καν.

----------


## ALAMAN

Επειδή θα το φτιάξω σε πλακέτα και υπάρχει δυνατότητα οι λάμπες να είναι απομονωμένες και θωρακισμένες απο το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα είναι καλό να το κάνω αυτό? Δηλαδή να βάλω τα υλικά απο την άλλη όψη της πλακέτας ενώ η πάνω όψη θα είναι η λάμπα θωρακισμένη.

----------


## KOKAR

> Μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό σε τάσεις τάξεως 300V???
> Έχεις κανένα κύκλωμα στη διαθεσή σου?



ειναι απο ενα παλιο ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ.....
εσενα σε ενδιαφερει μονο το μερος του TL783 !

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχει όμως μετασχηματιστή 230/230V εγώ έχω 230/280V Δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα??

----------


## KOKAR

Ο περιορισμός που έχει το TL783 είναι ότι η διάφορα μεταξύ εισόδου και εξόδου δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 125 βολτ, άρα εσύ έχεις 390ν και θέλεις να τα κάνεις 300 ν άρα έχεις διάφορα 90ν
Θα πρέπει όμως να βάλεις το TL783 σε μια *«καλή»* ψήκτρα
Κατέβασε και το PDF του TL783 για να δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του

----------


## KOKAR

για το pdf του TL783 *click εδω*

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Επειδή θα το φτιάξω σε πλακέτα και υπάρχει δυνατότητα οι λάμπες να είναι απομονωμένες και θωρακισμένες απο το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα είναι καλό να το κάνω αυτό? Δηλαδή να βάλω τα υλικά απο την άλλη όψη της πλακέτας ενώ η πάνω όψη θα είναι η λάμπα θωρακισμένη.



Όχι δεν χρειάζεται αυτό. Τα υλικά εκτός από τα πηνία να τα βάλεις από την ίδια όψη που θα βάλεις και τις λυχνίες, φροντίζοντας να κρατάς τους αγωγούς όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντούς. Από την άλλη όψη μπορείς να βάλεις μόνο τα πηνία, με ένα κομμάτι πλακέτας ανάμεσα στα  πηνία της πρώτης και στα πηνία της δεύτερης βαθμίδας για απομόνωση.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Ο περιορισμός που έχει το TL783 είναι ότι η διάφορα μεταξύ εισόδου και εξόδου δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 125 βολτ, άρα εσύ έχεις 390ν και θέλεις να τα κάνεις 300 ν άρα έχεις διάφορα 90ν
> Θα πρέπει όμως να βάλεις το TL783 σε μια *«καλή»* ψήκτρα
> Κατέβασε και το PDF του TL783 για να δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του



Πόσο καλή πρέπει να είναι η ψύκτρα? (διαστάσεις?)





> Όχι δεν χρειάζεται αυτό. Τα υλικά εκτός από τα πηνία να τα βάλεις από την ίδια όψη που θα βάλεις και τις λυχνίες, φροντίζοντας να κρατάς τους αγωγούς όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντούς. Από την άλλη όψη μπορείς να βάλεις μόνο τα πηνία, με ένα κομμάτι πλακέτας ανάμεσα στα πηνία της πρώτης και στα πηνία της δεύτερης βαθμίδας για απομόνωση.



Και τα πηνία απο την πάνω όψη θα μπούν και ενδιάμεσα θα υπάρχει θωράκιση αλουμυνίου...
Οι αγωγοί στα 2mm καλά είναι??

----------


## ALAMAN

Και κάτι άσχετο. Ένα παρόμοιο μηχάνημα πομπού 45W με λυχνίες τί κόστος έχει στην αγορά??

----------


## tzitzikas

φίλε ALAMAN μηχανάκι φτιάχνεις, οχι πύραυλο. :Smile: φιλικά παντα. φτιάχτο όπως σου είπαμε και ότι πρόβλημα έχεις εδω ήμαστε .

----------


## KOKAR

> Πόσο καλή πρέπει να είναι η ψύκτρα? (διαστάσεις?)
> 
> 
> ..........



εξαρτάτε και από το πόσο ρεύμα θα τραβήξεις.
νομίζω ότι το PDF αναφέρει για το μέγεθος της ψήκτρας

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Πόσο καλή πρέπει να είναι η ψύκτρα? (διαστάσεις?)
> 
> 
> Και τα πηνία απο την πάνω όψη θα μπούν και ενδιάμεσα θα υπάρχει θωράκιση αλουμυνίου...
> Οι αγωγοί στα 2mm καλά είναι??



Εντάξει είναι. Καί η ιδέα σου στο σχεδιάγραμμα είναι σωστή. Οπως σου είπε και ο Παναγιώτης  :Smile:  ξεκίνα και "ρωτώντας πας και στην Πόλη".
ΥΓ. Το μηχάνημα της φωτογραφίας βγάζει 50W.

----------


## ALAMAN

Νομίζω πως ξεχάσαμε κάτι...
τα πηνία τί διάμετρο σπείρας θα έχουν??

----------


## tzitzikas

σε κανονική μπαταρεία 1,5βολτ θα τα τυλίξεις. τις κλασσικές που έχει 4 στο πακέτο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Σε κανονική ΑΑ? ή τις ΑΑΑ?
Γιατι στο προηγούμενο σχέδιο 6C4-EL504 έλεγε σε μικρό μέγεθος (μάλλον ΑΑΑ).
Και στα πηνία σύζευξης και κεραίας θα έχουν 2-3 χιλιοστά απόσταση το ένα μέσα απ το άλλο?

----------


## tzitzikas

μια AA θες, 3 σπειρες για το πηνίο ταλάντωσης. το αλλο που θα είναι εξωτερικό βρες ένα κύλινδρο με διάμετρο λίγο μεγαλύτερη απο αυτή της μπαταρίας. π.χ κανα μαρκαδόρο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το τροφοδοτικό του πομπού με το TL783 δίνει σταθερά 310V ανεξάρτητα της τάσης (κάτι σαν το LM78xx)?? ή χρειάζεται ρύθμιση σαν το LM317 ??

----------


## HFProject

αυτό είναι :

"High-Voltage Adjustable Regulator"

----------


## KOKAR

> Το τροφοδοτικό του πομπού με το TL783 δίνει σταθερά 310V ανεξάρτητα της τάσης (κάτι σαν το LM78xx)?? ή χρειάζεται ρύθμιση σαν το LM317 ??



η R39 και η R40 είναι αυτές που καθορίζουν την τάση εξόδου ( στο σχέδιο που ανέβασα στο ποστ 72) 
δες το PDF του TL783 και θα βρεις το τύπο για τον υπολογισμό της τάσης 
που θέλεις

----------


## ALAMAN

Καλησπέρα.
Τελείωσα την κατασκευή του πομπού αλλα υπάρχουν προβλήματα.
Η λάμπα (EL504) κάηκε όπως την προηγούμενη απο τα πλάγια (έλιωσε το γυαλί), είχε πυρώσει.
Στην άνοδο έδωσα 390V και στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα 330V περίπου.

Μήπως φταίει το οτι σύνδεσα τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή C12 παράλληλα με το πηνίο L2 (Χωρίς γείωση) ??

Η EL84 νομίζω οτι δεν έπαθε τίποτα!
Την επόμενη φορά θα το δοκιμάσω με τροφοδοσία απευθείας απο το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ για να μην αγοράζω μετασχηματιστή τζάμπα.

Το κύκλωμα με τις τροφοδοσίες που αναγράφονται πόσα αμπέρ χρειάζεται?
Ο μετασχηματιστής 280V / 1Α που χρησιμοποίησα στην αρχή έβγαζε καπνούς αλλα ευτιχώς δεν κάηκε, μήπως δεν επαρκεί?

----------


## Ακρίτας

OXI!!! τροφοδοσία κατ' ευθείαν από το δίκτυο. Προφανώς υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος και είναι καλύτερα να καπνίζει ο μετασχηματιστής παρά όλη η ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση.
1. Έλεγξε αν η ταλάντωσή σου δουλεύει.
2. Έλεγξε αν έχεις συνδέσει σωστά τους ακροδέκτες της EL504. Τα στοιχεία της λυχνίας μπορείς να τα δεις εδώ:http://tdsl.duncanamps.com/show.php?des=PL504, η PL504 είνα η ίδια με μόνη διαφορά την τάση των νημάτων. 
3. Δώσε τάση στο προστατευτικό πλέγμα (ακροδέκτες 6,7) 200V.

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλησπέρα.
> Τελείωσα την κατασκευή του πομπού αλλα υπάρχουν προβλήματα.
> Η λάμπα (EL504) κάηκε όπως την προηγούμενη απο τα πλάγια (έλιωσε το γυαλί), είχε πυρώσει.
> Στην άνοδο έδωσα 390V και στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα 330V περίπου.
> 
> Μήπως φταίει το οτι σύνδεσα τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή C12 παράλληλα με το πηνίο L2 (Χωρίς γείωση) ??
> 
> Η EL84 νομίζω οτι δεν έπαθε τίποτα!
> Την επόμενη φορά θα το δοκιμάσω με τροφοδοσία απευθείας απο το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ για να μην αγοράζω μετασχηματιστή τζάμπα.
> ...



το βλέπω απίθανο !!!
για να βγάζει καπνούς όπως λες αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα σου

----------


## ALAMAN

Το κύκλωμα το έχω ελέγξει πολλές φορές πρίν και μετά την συναρμολόγηση και όλα είναι σωστά!
Μήπως φταίει που δεν έπερνε οδήγηση εφόσον σύνδεσα λάθος τον πυκνωτή C12 και το L2 ? Αντί να τα συνδέσω σε σειρά τα σύνδεσα παράλληλα χωρίς γείωση!!!

Οι ακροδέκτες των λυχνιών για τα νήματα όπως θέλουμε δεν τα συνδέουμε? αφου το ρεύμα είναι εναλασόμενο...

----------


## ALAMAN

> το βλέπω απίθανο !!!
> για να βγάζει καπνούς όπως λες αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα σου



Ναί απίθανο δεν ξέρω τί ακριβώς έγινε. Μετά που το δοκίμασα πάλι δούλεψε μια χαρά αλλα η EL504 πύρωσε ολόκληρη και έλιωσε το γυαλί της απο τα πλάγια και κάηκε. Αυτό δεν νομίζω να είναι φυσιολογικό!!!

----------


## KOKAR

τότε η μόνη εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι να μην έχεις τα σωστά αρνητικά στην λάμπα EL504 η να μην οδηγείτε σωστά !

----------


## ALAMAN

Μήπως πρέπει να δώσω ίδια τάση στο σκρήν και στην άνοδο??
Αλλα και στο προηγούμενο (6C4 - EL504) ίδια τάση είχα δώσει (390V).
Το ίδιο λάθος 2 φορές!!!!  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

> τότε η μόνη εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι να μην έχεις τα σωστά αρνητικά στην λάμπα EL504 η να μην οδηγείτε σωστά !



Άρα μπορεί να φταίει η λάθος συνδεσμολογία πηνίο-πυκνωτή (C12-L2)??

----------


## ALAMAN

Η γείωση απο τα νήματα της λυχνίας μαζί με τις υπόλοιπες γειώσεις στο σασί δεν συνδέονται???

----------


## KOKAR

> Άρα μπορεί να φταίει η λάθος συνδεσμολογία πηνίο-πυκνωτή (C12-L2)??



δώσε το λινκ του σχεδίου...

----------


## ALAMAN

http://www.geocities.com/tzitzikas_ee/fm.zip

----------


## Ακρίτας

Δώσε μας το σχέδιο όπως το έχεις κατασκευάσει γιατί υπόψιάζομαι ότι έχεις δώσει θετική τάση στο οδηγό πλέγμα της 504.

----------


## ALAMAN

το σχέδιο το κατασκεύασα όπως ακριβώς είναι με την διαφορά οτι στο RFC που δυνδέεται στην άνοδο και στο L3 έδωσα 390V ! (280AC ανορθωμένα)
Στις υπόποιπες τροφοδοσίες έδωσα κανονικά 330V που στην ουσία τόσο θα έπερνα και απο έναν μετασχηματιστή 1:1 ανορθωμένα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Δώσε μας το σχέδιο όπως το έχεις κατασκευάσει γιατί υπόψιάζομαι ότι *έχεις δώσει θετική τάση στο οδηγό πλέγμα της 504*.



και αυτό να μην έχει γίνει , λόγο της μεγάλης τάσης ανόδου τα αρνητικά είναι πολύ λίγα. Για να λιώσει το γυαλί δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο ....

----------


## ALAMAN

Ποιό είναι το οδηγό πλέγμα ρε παιδιά?
Ο φίλος tzitzikas στο προηγούμενο σχέδιο θεώρησε οτι δεν υπήρχε οδήγηση γιατι και στο άλλο πάλι το ίδιο λάθος έγινε!!!
Άρα πιστεύω οτι φταίει η λάθος συνδεσμολογία C12-L2

Τί άλλο μπορεί να φταίει αφού όλα είναι σωστά!?

----------


## KOKAR

> Ποιό είναι το οδηγό πλέγμα ρε παιδιά?
> Ο φίλος tzitzikas στο προηγούμενο σχέδιο θεώρησε οτι δεν υπήρχε οδήγηση γιατι και στο άλλο πάλι το ίδιο λάθος έγινε!!!
> Άρα πιστεύω οτι φταίει η λάθος συνδεσμολογία C12-L2
> 
> Τί άλλο μπορεί να φταίει αφού όλα είναι σωστά!?



το οδηγό πλέγμα είναι το ποδαράκι 1 και 2
αν όντως δεν ΕΙΧΕΣ γειώσει τον πυκνωτή είναι ένα θέμα και ένας λόγος
να μην επαρκεί η 10ΚΩ για τα αρνητικά
πάντως τα 390ν είναι too much  για την λαμπίτσα

----------


## KOKAR

τωρα για τα 45W ουτε κουβεντα !
το Anode dissipation Wa ειναι 16w max

----------


## ALAMAN

Οκ θα δώσω 330V σε όλο το κύκλωμα και θα φροντίσω να κατευάσω το τροφοδοτικό ακόμα πιο κάτω στα 310V!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Οδηγό πλέγμα είναι οι ακροδέκτες 1,2
Την αντίσταση που γειώνει το οδηγό πλέγμα κάντην 22Κ αντί για 10Κ και έλεγξε άν η βάση της λυχνίας "βλέπει" τη γείωση με την αντίσταση αυτή.
Μεγάλωσε την αντίσταση στο προστατευτικό πλέγμα (ακροδέκτες 6,7) ώστε να παίρνει τάση περίπου 200V.
Χρησιμοποίησε ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ στο τροφοδοτικό σου, μετά την ανόρθωση (500mA).
Έλεγξε πάλι αν η ταλάντωσή σου δουλεύει κανονικά, δηλαδή αν ακούγεται στο δέκτη και η συχνότητα ρυθμίζεται.

----------


## ALAMAN

ωραία τα Datasheet αλλα τί θέλεις να πείς? οτι πεδευόμαστε με ένα μηχάνημα 45W το οποίο θα δώσει 16W ??  :Blink:   :Blink:   :Blink:

----------


## KOKAR

> ωραία τα Datasheet αλλα τί θέλεις να πείς? οτι πεδευόμαστε με ένα μηχάνημα 45W το οποίο θα δώσει 16W ??



πιθανολογώ ότι ο κατασκευαστής θα ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω από όλους μας....

----------


## Ακρίτας

Φτιάξε το να δουλεύει και θα δεις ότι θα ακούγεται πολύ καλά.

----------


## ReFas

> τωρα για τα 45W ουτε κουβεντα !
> το Anode dissipation Wa ειναι 16w max



Καλημέρα.
Το anode dissipation δεν έχει σχέση με την ισχύ εξόδου.
Είναι η ισχύς που αντέχει να καταναλώσει η άνοδος.

Για το πρόβλημα του αλαμαν, ας κάνει αυτά που γράφει ο ακριτας πιο πάνω και βλέπει.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως αν δείς κοκκίνισμα στη λυχνία να κλίνεις το μηχάνημα και κάνε όποιες αλλαγές νομίζεις έτσι ώστε να μη κοκκινίζει καθόλου.
Η 504 δέν ηταν λυχνία εκπομπής και έχει λεπτό γυαλί που τρυπάει εύκολα, λόγω κενού αέρα ρουφάει το γυαλί μέσα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλημέρα.
> Το anode dissipation δεν έχει σχέση με την ισχύ εξόδου.
> Είναι η ισχύς που αντέχει να καταναλώσει η άνοδος.
> 
> Για το πρόβλημα του αλαμαν, ας κάνει αυτά που γράφει ο ακριτας πιο πάνω και βλέπει.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως αν δείς κοκκίνισμα στη λυχνία να κλίνεις το μηχάνημα και κάνε όποιες αλλαγές νομίζεις έτσι ώστε να μη κοκκινίζει καθόλου.
> Η 504 δέν ηταν λυχνία εκπομπής και έχει λεπτό γυαλί που τρυπάει εύκολα, λόγω κενού αέρα ρουφάει το γυαλί μέσα.



δηλαδή μπορεί να έχει 16w max anode dissipation και ισχύει εκπομπής 45w ?  :Confused1:

----------


## lazarost

Αν σου κοκκινιζει η ανοδος αυτο μπορει να σημαινει και οτι εχεις πολλα
μα παρα πολλα στασιμα και ετσι η λαμπιτσα σου τα παιρνει στο κρανιο.
Δες την κεραια σου αν ειναι ενταξει,δεν εχεις κανα βραχυκυκλωμα ή
αν εχεις τεχνικο φορτιο μηπως εχει καει καποια αντισταση.
Υποθετω οτι εχεις συνδεση το μηχανημα σε κεραια ή φορτιο !!!

----------


## ReFas

Ναι έτσι είναι.
Για παράδειγμα η 813 έχει μαξιμουμ dissipation 125W και μπορεί να βγάλει σαν ενισχυτής RF 375W.

Με τάση ανόδου 2250 βολτ και ρεύμα 220mA η ισχύς που μπαίνει στη άνοδο της λυχνίας απο το τροφοδοτικό είναι 2250 x 0,22 = 495W

Εφόσον στις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες η ισχύς εξόδου ειναι 375W (αυτή η ισχύς δεν καταναλώνεται πάνω στην άνοδο αλλά στο φορτίο, σε μια κεραία π.χ) η διαφορά είναι η ισχύς που καταναλώνει η άνοδος και μετατρέπεται σε θερμοκρασία 495-375=120W σχεδόν ακριβώς στο όριο.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Το κύκλωμα το έχω ελέγξει πολλές φορές πρίν και μετά την συναρμολόγηση και όλα είναι σωστά!
> Μήπως φταίει που δεν έπερνε οδήγηση εφόσον σύνδεσα λάθος τον πυκνωτή C12 και το L2 ? Αντί να τα συνδέσω σε σειρά τα σύνδεσα παράλληλα χωρίς γείωση!!!
> 
> Οι ακροδέκτες των λυχνιών για τα νήματα όπως θέλουμε δεν τα συνδέουμε? αφου το ρεύμα είναι εναλασόμενο...



προφανως αυτό ειναι. δεν έπαιρνε οδήγηση, αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό της 504 δεν είχες γιατι δεν είχες οδήγηση & αρα ρεύμα στο οδηγό (αφου έχουμε αυτοπόλωση) και την πηρες στο χέρι.
το μηχανάκι αυτό το είχα κατασκευάσει όπως είναι στο σχεδιο το 1994 και είχε δουλεψει αψογα. ψαξε καλα την κατασκευή σου. λογω βιασύνης σου να το δουλέψεις, μολις το τελειωσεις δεν το ελεγχεις και έχεις λάθη.ξερω το πιο βαρετο πράμα είναι μολις τελειώσεις ένα μηχανακι να το ελεγξεις. θες να το συνδεσεις κατευθείαν στη πρίζα και να δωσεις τάσεις.αλλα δε λεει και να λιώνεις τις 504 ετσι.

*τα συζευγμένα πηνία φαντάζομαι τα έχεις τυλίξει ομοαξονικά όπως πρεπει ε?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί τα έχω τυλίξει ομοαξωνικά! θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες απο την κατασκευή!!

Προς το παρόν παλεύω λίγο με το τροφοδοτικό καθώς θέλω να το κατεβάσω κάτω απο 310V για περισότερη ασφάλεια!!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

παντως για να κάπνισε το τροφοδοτικο , θα τράβηξε το κύκλωμά σου πάνω απο 1Α και μαλλον θα έχει πάθει ζημιά πλέον στις μονώσεις των τυλιγμάτων (βερνικι)

----------


## KOKAR

> Ναι έτσι είναι.
> Για παράδειγμα η 813 έχει μαξιμουμ dissipation 125W και μπορεί να βγάλει σαν ενισχυτής RF 375W.
> 
> Με τάση ανόδου 2250 βολτ και ρεύμα 220mA η ισχύς που μπαίνει στη άνοδο της λυχνίας απο το τροφοδοτικό είναι 2250 x 0,22 = 495W
> 
> Εφόσον στις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες η ισχύς εξόδου ειναι 375W (αυτή η ισχύς δεν καταναλώνεται πάνω στην άνοδο αλλά στο φορτίο, σε μια κεραία π.χ) η διαφορά είναι η ισχύς που καταναλώνει η άνοδος και μετατρέπεται σε θερμοκρασία 495-375=120W σχεδόν ακριβώς στο όριο.



Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό το λινκ με τα specs της 813

http://www.g4nsj.co.uk/valves/813.shtml

και συγκεκριμένα στο παρακάτω

Class C Oscillator/Amplifier (ICAS)
Plate Voltage ................................. 2250 Volts
Grid No. 3 Voltage ............................ 0 Volts
Grid No. 2 Voltage ............................ 400 Volts
Grid No. 2 Dropping Resistor .................. 46K Ohms
Grid No. 1 Voltage ............................ -155 Volts
Peak Grid No. 1 Voltage ....................... 275 Volts
Grid No. 1 Current ............................ 15 Ma.
Plate Current (Zero Signal) ................... 220 Ma.
Grid No. 2 Current (Zero Signal) .............. 40 Ma.
Driving Power ................................. 4 Watts
Power Output (approx) ......................... 375 Watts

Αλλα αυτά τα specs αφορουν *ICAS* το οποιο αναλυετε παρακατω

Intermittent Commercial and Amateur Service(ICAS) covers applications in which high tube output is a more important consideration than long tube life. The term "Intermittent Commercial" in this title applies to types of service in which the operating or *"on" periods do not exceed 5 minutes each, and are followed by "off" or stand-by periods of the same or greater duration*. The term "Amateur Service" covers other applications where operation is infrequent or highly intermittent in nature, as well as the use of tubes in "amateur" transmitters. ICAS ratings generally are considerably higher than CCS ratings. Although the ability of a tube to produce greater output power is usually accompanied by a reduction in tube life, the equipment designer may decide that a small tube operated at its ICAS ratings meets his requirements better than a larger tube operated within CCS ratings. (2) 

Παραπάνω info  σε αυτό το λινκ
http://www.tubecad.com/december2000/page17.html

όπως βλέπεις σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να έχεις συνεχόμενη εκπομπή σε αυτή την ισχύει……

----------


## Ακρίτας

Μπράβο KOKAR! Μου έλυσες μια απορία (ICAS - CCS) και έδωσες ένα πολύ χρήσιμο link. Πάντως η σχέση  maximum dissipation και ισχύος έχει να κάνει και με την τάξη λειτουργίας. Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, αυτά τα δυο μεγέθη εξισώνονται περίπου στην τάξη Α. Σε τάξη C η ωφέλιμη ισχύς είναι μεγαλύτερη απο το maximum dissipation ακόμα και σε CCS. Παράδειγμα τα στοιχεία για την 813 εδώ:http://www.nj7p.org/Tube4.php?tube=813

----------


## ReFas

> Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό το λινκ με τα specs της 813
> 
> http://www.g4nsj.co.uk/valves/813.shtml
> 
> και συγκεκριμένα στο παρακάτω
> 
> Class C Oscillator/Amplifier (ICAS)
> Plate Voltage ................................. 2250 Volts
> Grid No. 3 Voltage ............................ 0 Volts
> ...



Καταρχάς δεν αναφέρομαι σε κανένα λινγκ.  :Smile: 
Οτι στοιχεία εχω είναι σε χαρτί και έχω υπόψη μου τι είναι το CCS και το ICAS αρκετα πιο πίσω απο τότε που έχω πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ.
Αυτο που σου γράφω είναι οτι το anode dissipation δεν έχει σχέση με την ισχύ που μπορεί να αποδόσει μια λυχνία.
Αν δε σε αρέσουν τα ICAS στοιχεία πάρε τα CCS που με 100 βατ μαξιμουμ επιτρεπόμενη ανοδικη απώλεια η λυχνία αποδίδει 275 βατ.
Αυτα σε τάξη C γιατί αν κάνεις άλλα κόλπα σε τάξη F μπορεί να αποδόσει παραπάνω χωρίς να ξεπερνάς τα 100 επιτρεπόμενα.
Τι ακριβώς δε καταλαβαίνεις πες μου και θα σου πώ με χαρά.

----------


## KOKAR

> ..............................
> Τι ακριβώς δε καταλαβαίνεις πες μου και θα σου πώ με χαρά.



το πότε θα ποιούμε εκείνο τον καφέ που λέγαμε !  :Cool:

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά διόρθωσα το κύκλωμα και άλλαξα τον μετασχηματιστή, έβαλα 1:1 έφτιαξα απλό τροφοδοτικό 320V DC και η άνοδος πάλι κοκκινίζει!
Μετά την αντίσταση στο ποδαράκι 6 και 7 έχω 200V περίπου.

EDIT: στην άνοδο έχω 300V και στο ποδαράκι 1,2 έχω 300V θετική!

Γιατί κοκκινίζει πάλι ??

----------


## KOKAR

μετρα τα αρνητικα στο οδηγο πλεγμα της EL504.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ενοείς το 1,2 ? είναι κ αυτό +300V όπως κ η άνοδος.

----------


## KOKAR

> Ενοείς το 1,2 ? είναι κ αυτό +300V όπως κ η άνοδος.



εμ παληκαρι μου, για αυτο σου κοκκινιζει η ανοδος
μεταξυ στα ποδαρακια 1,2 και γειωσεις πρεπει να διαβασεις αρνητικη ταση !

για δες το chock RFC και την αντισταση που εχεις στο οδηγο πλεγμα

----------


## ALAMAN

Λάθος μέτρηση !!!!

Δεν υπάρχει καθόλου τάση στα ποδαράκια 1 και 2 !!!!  :Blink:

----------


## ALAMAN

Στην άνοδο της EL84 υπάρχει τάση 300V DC
Κάτι γίνετε με το πηνίο L2 αλλα δεν ξέρω τι !!!  :Sad: 
Είναι τυλιγμένο κανονικά ομοαξονικά πάνω απο το L1 η αντίσταση 10ΚΩ /2W και το RFC είναι οκ συνδεδεμένα αλλα τάση
στο 1 και 2 δεν υπάρχει! γιατί ?

----------


## ALAMAN

Βρήκα κι άλλο ένα λάθος!!
Η αντίσταση 4,7kΩ / 10W της EL84 δεν παίρνει τάση 300V, γειώνετε κατευθείαν!!  :Sad:  :Blink:

----------


## ALAMAN

Το διόρθωσα και τώρα όντως υπάρχει θετική τάση στα ποδαράκια 1 και 2 της EL504 γύρω στα 180V.

Ο πομπός είναι συνδεδεμένος σε κεραία χωρίς οδήγηση!

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο ποδαράκι 2 της EL84 έχω κ εκεί θετική τάση 180-190V

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο ποδαράκι 9 της EL84 δείχνει κάτι τρελά! 480V-490V  :Blink:

----------


## Ακρίτας

Φίλε Γιώργο ALAMAN πρώτα - πρώτα χρόνια μας πολλά. Περίμενε λίγο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Περιμένω! Ελέγχω το σχέδιο συνεχώς για λάθη και μετράω κάθε σημείο...
Αλλα και πάλι στο οδηγό πλέγμα της EL504 δεν υπάρχει αρνητική τάση!! :Sad:

----------


## Ακρίτας

1. *Βγάλε* την 504 από τη βάση της και άνοιξε την τροφοδοσία μόνο με την 84 τοποθετημένη. Αν δεν καπνίζει τίποτα προχώρα παρακάτω.
2. Έλεγξε αν η ταλάντωσή σου ακούγεται στο δέκτη και άν η συχνότητα ρυθμίζεται κανονικά με τον μεταβλητό. Αν αυτο συμβαίνει κλείσε την τάση, *βγάλε* και την 84 και προχώρα παρακάτω. Αν δεν συμβαίνει διόρθωσε το λάθος της ταλάντωσης.
3. Άνοιξε την τάση (χωρίς τις λυχνίες) και μέτρα τις τάσεις στη βάση της 504 (όπως κυττάμε από ΕΠΑΝΩ τα ποδαράκια αριθμούνται ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟΣΤΡΟΦΑ). Στο 1 και 2 πρέπει να διαβάζεις 0V ως προς τη γή. Στο 3 και 8 πρέπει να διαβάζεις 0V ως προς τη γη. Μεταξύ 4 και 5 πρέπει να διαβάζεις 6,3V εναλασσόμενο. Στο 6 , 7 και στο καπελάκι της ανόδου πρέπει νά διαβάζεις την τάση που δίνει το τροφοδοτικό σου ως προς τη γή. Αν βλέπεις κάτι διαφορετικό ψάξε το λάθος στη συνδεσμολογία της βάσης.
4. Επιμένω ότι πρέπει να βάλεις μία ασφάλεια 500mA μεταξύ του τροφοδοτικού, μετά τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς εξομάλυνσης, και του υπόλοιπου κυκλώματος (αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη).
5. Αγόρασε ή φτιάξε μόνος σου ένα τεχνητό φορτίο 50Ω 50W και κάνε τις δοκιμές σου σε αυτό γιατί αλλιώς δεν βγάζεις άκρη.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Συμπληρώνω: Αρνητικά δεν μπορείς να μετρήσεις όταν δεν λειτουργεί το μηχάνημα. Η τάση πόλωσης δημιουργείται δυναμικά.
Πρέπει να φύγω τώρα. Τα λέμε αργότερα. :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

Η συχνότητα ρυθμίζεται αλλα όταν βγάζω το κατσαβίδι απο τον μεταβλητό σταματάει! να προχωρήσω παρακάτω?

----------


## ALAMAN

> 1. *Βγάλε* την 504 από τη βάση της και άνοιξε την τροφοδοσία μόνο με την 84 τοποθετημένη. Αν δεν καπνίζει τίποτα προχώρα παρακάτω.
> 2. Έλεγξε αν η ταλάντωσή σου ακούγεται στο δέκτη και άν η συχνότητα ρυθμίζεται κανονικά με τον μεταβλητό. Αν αυτο συμβαίνει κλείσε την τάση, *βγάλε* και την 84 και προχώρα παρακάτω. Αν δεν συμβαίνει διόρθωσε το λάθος της ταλάντωσης.
> 3. Άνοιξε την τάση (χωρίς τις λυχνίες) και μέτρα τις τάσεις στη βάση της 504 (όπως κυττάμε από ΕΠΑΝΩ τα ποδαράκια αριθμούνται ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟΣΤΡΟΦΑ). Στο 1 και 2 πρέπει να διαβάζεις 0V ως προς τη γή. Στο 3 και 8 πρέπει να διαβάζεις 0V ως προς τη γη. Μεταξύ 4 και 5 πρέπει να διαβάζεις 6,3V εναλασσόμενο. Στο 6 , 7 και στο καπελάκι της ανόδου πρέπει νά διαβάζεις την τάση που δίνει το τροφοδοτικό σου ως προς τη γή. Αν βλέπεις κάτι διαφορετικό ψάξε το λάθος στη συνδεσμολογία της βάσης.
> 4. Επιμένω ότι πρέπει να βάλεις μία ασφάλεια 500mA μεταξύ του τροφοδοτικού, μετά τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς εξομάλυνσης, και του υπόλοιπου κυκλώματος (αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη).
> 5. Αγόρασε ή φτιάξε μόνος σου ένα τεχνητό φορτίο 50Ω 50W και κάνε τις δοκιμές σου σε αυτό γιατί αλλιώς δεν βγάζεις άκρη.



Οι τάσεις είναι ίδιες όπως γράφεις, δεν βλέπω κάτι διαφορετικό !!  :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο άσχετο...
Μήπως φταίει που έχω συνδέσει όλες τις τροφοδοσίες μαζί και όταν βάζω το φίς στην πρίζα λειτουργούν και οι δύο βαθμίδες ταυτόχρονα?

----------


## tzitzikas

Alaman πρωτα δινεις τασεις στα νηματα των λυχνιων, μολισ ζεσταθουν δινεις τασεις με διακοπτη στην ελ-84 και τελος τασεις στην 504. Ολο λάθη βρίσκεις σιγα σιγα. Τσεκαρε το μηχανημα σου απο την αρχη σχολαστικα. για να μετρησεις την ταση να δεις αν ειναι αρνητικη βαζεις τον κοκκινο ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου στο οδηγο και το μαυρο στο σασσι. Επίσης θα βάλεις τα εξαρτηματα με αυτη την σειρα:
σασσι-αντίσταση οδηγου-RFC-οδηγό λάμπας. θα μετρησεις την ταση στα ακρα της αντιστασης ωστε να μην περναει rf στο πολυμετρο σου και το ζαλιζει. ισως για αυτο σου δείχνει οτι να ναι.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Εφόσον οι τάσεις σου είναι σωστές θα πρέπει να βάλεις το μηχάνημα να δουλέψει και αφού το συντονίσεις στο περίπου να μετρήσεις την τάση πόλωσης της 504 όπως σου είπε ο tzitzikas. Για το συντονισμό χρειάζεσαι ωποσδήποτε τεχνητό φορτίο, όργανο για να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα ανόδου της 504 και γέφυρα ισχύος και στασίμων.
Για τη δική σου ευκολία τα στάδια πρέπει να ανοίγουν με χωριστούς διακόπτες.
1. Συνδέεις την έξοδο με το τεχνητό φορτίο και το μιλιαμπερόμετρο σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία της ανόδου της 504 (μεταξύ τροφοδοτικού και RFC).
2. Ανοίγεις την ταλάντωση και βάζεις το μεταβλητό που συνδέεται με το πηνίο οδήγησης της 504, περίπου στη μέση. Επιλέγεις τη συχνότητα που θέλεις.
3. Βάζεις τους δυο μεταβλητούς της εξόδου περίπου στη μέση και ανοίγεις την τάση στην έξοδο.
4. Γυρίζεις με το κατσαβίδι δεξιά - αριστερά τον μεταβλητό της ανόδου της 504 μέχρι να δεις το ρεύμα να πεύτει κάτω απο τα 150 mA. Η ΛΥΧΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΙΖΕΙ.
5. Ελέγχεις για αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό πλέγμα όπως σου είπε ο tzitzikas. Αν τα mA της ανόδου δεν πεφτουν αρκετά και δεν βλέπεις αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό προσπάθησε να ρυθμίσεις το μεταβλητό στο κύκλωμα εξόδου της EL84.΄
6. Στη συνέχεια κλείνεις τις τάσεις, συνδέεις τη γέφυρα μεταξύ εξόδου και φορτίου και ρυθμίζεις από  την αρχή όλους τους μεταβλητούς για μέγιστη ισχύ, χωρίς  στάσιμα, ελέγχοντας το ρεύμα της ανόδου (δεν πρέπει να περνάει τα 150 mA για την τάση που αναφέρεις.
7. Πρέπει να ξαναρυθμίσεις την συχνότητα, και αν είναι δυνατόν με πλαστικό κατσαβίδι. 
Σε ζάλισα; :Crying:

----------


## ALAMAN

Μήπως να μικρένω λίγο την απόσταση των συζεζευγμένων πηνίων? είναι περίπου 2-2,5mm

----------


## Ακρίτας

Και στην απόσταση που λες πρέπει να δουλεύουν κανονικά. Πάντως μπορεί να είναι και το ένα γύρω απο το άλλο (χωρίς φυσικά να εφάπτονται). Εγώ (στα παλιά χρόνια) χρησιμοποιούσα 3 σπείρες χαλκό 1mm με διάμετρο πηνίου 1,5 cm (το τύλιγα σε μπαταρία ΑΑ) και πάνω απο αυτό, με το ίδιο σύρμα, 1 σπείρα σε ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο για να μην ακουμπάνε τα δυο πηνία. Οι 3 σπείρες πρέπει να είναι αραιωμένες και όχι κολλητά.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι έτσι ακριβώς τα έχω τα πηνία!
Πάντως δεν πρέπει να φταίει η τάση ούτε η λυχνία και στο προηγούμενο σχέδιο με 6C4 και EL504 πάλι το ίδιο έκανε... κοκκίνιζε η άνοδος και κάηκε!

Στην ταλάντωση (χωρίς την EL504) καθώς γυρνάω τον μεταβλητό ακούγεται στο ραδιόφωνο η παρεμβολή αλλα όταν βγάζω το κατσαβίδι χάνετε το σήμα, είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?

----------


## KOKAR

δεν βάζεις καμιά φώτο απο την κατασκευή ???
κοντινές και καθαρές αν είναι δυνατόν !

----------


## ALAMAN

> Εφόσον οι τάσεις σου είναι σωστές θα πρέπει να βάλεις το μηχάνημα να δουλέψει και αφού το συντονίσεις στο περίπου να μετρήσεις την τάση πόλωσης της 504 όπως σου είπε ο tzitzikas. Για το συντονισμό χρειάζεσαι ωποσδήποτε τεχνητό φορτίο, όργανο για να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα ανόδου της 504 και γέφυρα ισχύος και στασίμων.
> Για τη δική σου ευκολία τα στάδια πρέπει να ανοίγουν με χωριστούς διακόπτες.
> 1. Συνδέεις την έξοδο με το τεχνητό φορτίο και το μιλιαμπερόμετρο σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία της ανόδου της 504 (μεταξύ τροφοδοτικού και RFC).
> 2. Ανοίγεις την ταλάντωση και βάζεις το μεταβλητό που συνδέεται με το πηνίο οδήγησης της 504, περίπου στη μέση. Επιλέγεις τη συχνότητα που θέλεις.
> 3. Βάζεις τους δυο μεταβλητούς της εξόδου περίπου στη μέση και ανοίγεις την τάση στην έξοδο.
> 4. Γυρίζεις με το κατσαβίδι δεξιά - αριστερά τον μεταβλητό της ανόδου της 504 μέχρι να δεις το ρεύμα να πεύτει κάτω απο τα 150 mA. Η ΛΥΧΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΙΖΕΙ.
> 5. Ελέγχεις για αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό πλέγμα όπως σου είπε ο tzitzikas. Αν τα mA της ανόδου δεν πεφτουν αρκετά και δεν βλέπεις αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό προσπάθησε να ρυθμίσεις το μεταβλητό στο κύκλωμα εξόδου της EL84.΄
> 6. Στη συνέχεια κλείνεις τις τάσεις, συνδέεις τη γέφυρα μεταξύ εξόδου και φορτίου και ρυθμίζεις από  την αρχή όλους τους μεταβλητούς για μέγιστη ισχύ, χωρίς  στάσιμα, ελέγχοντας το ρεύμα της ανόδου (δεν πρέπει να περνάει τα 150 mA για την τάση που αναφέρεις.
> 7. Πρέπει να ξαναρυθμίσεις την συχνότητα, και αν είναι δυνατόν με πλαστικό κατσαβίδι. 
> Σε ζάλισα;



Οι μετρήσεις στο οδηγό πλέγμα και το κοκκίνισμα της λυχνίας έγιναν χωρίς τα παραπάνω βήματα με το ρύθμισμα των μεταβλητών που λές... λές να φταίει αυτό? δηλαδή όταν ανοίγεις την υψηλή τάση και οι πυκνωτές δεν είναι στη μέση της τιμής υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## ALAMAN

> δεν βάζεις καμιά φώτο απο την κατασκευή ???
> κοντινές και καθαρές αν είναι δυνατόν !



Θα ανεβάσω σύντομα φωτογραφίες απο δευτέρα...

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Στην ταλάντωση (χωρίς την EL504) καθώς γυρνάω τον μεταβλητό ακούγεται στο ραδιόφωνο η παρεμβολή αλλα όταν βγάζω το κατσαβίδι χάνετε το σήμα, είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?



Όχι, αυτό δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Γι αυτό επιμένω να φτιάξεις πρώτα την ταλάντωση. Το σήμα πρέπει να ακούγεται δυνατά και καθαρά στο ραδιόφωνο απο μια λογική απόσταση (μέσα στο δωμάτιο για παράδειγμα) και να καλύπτει οτιδηποτε υπάρχει στη συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα. Επισης χτυπώντας ελαφρά το πηνίο ταλάντωσης θα πρέπει στο δέκτη να ακούγεται σαν καμπάνα. Ο επηρεασμός της συχνότητας ταλάντωσης από το κατσαβίδι είναι φυσιολογικός και για το λόγο αυτό στους συντονισμούς χρησιμοποιούμε πλαστικά εργαλεία.
Τους μεταβλητούς τους βάζουμε σε μια μέση θέση για να μην είναι μακρυά από το σημείο συντονισμού αρχικα.

----------


## WIZARD

Ακριτας καλυτερα  να μην χτυπαει τα πηνια .(μηπως τα χαλασει,και χαλασει ο συντονισμος)
καλυτερα το σασι-λαμαρινα με ενα απλο κατσαβιδι

----------


## ALAMAN

Στην θεσσαλονίκη που μπορώ να βρώ πλαστικά εργαλεία???
Είμαι σίγουρος οτι δουλεύει απλα όπως είπες φταίει το κατσαβίδι..

----------


## WIZARD

Στη Βασιλεως Ηρακλειου -στην στοα ηλεκτρονικων

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ακριτας καλυτερα να μην χτυπαει τα πηνια .(μηπως τα χαλασει,και χαλασει ο συντονισμος)
> καλυτερα το σασι-λαμαρινα με ενα απλο κατσαβιδι



Όχι με σφυρί βρε παιδιά! Με ένα στυλό τύπου BIC ελαφρά, σαν εκκρεμές.

----------


## tzitzikas

ALAMAN τραβα φωτος ολο το μηχανημα, ξεκινώντας απο το τροφοδοτικο, την ταλαντωση, την επαγωγική συζευξη των 2 λυχνιών, και το σταδιο της 504.κοντινές και καθαρές για να δουμε τι εχεις κάνει. εγω πιστευω οτι το προβλημά σου ξεκινάει απο την ταλάντωση η εχει να κανει με την συζευξη.

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά σόρυ για την καθηστέρηση αλλα έφτιαξα απο την αρχή την πλακέτα με τα ίδια υλικά...
Δεν την έχω βάλει ακόμα σε κουτί, δεν το δοκίμασα.
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι στα παρακάτω λίνκ. Είναι μόνο η πλακέτα του πομπού.

http://img89.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00084r.jpg
http://img89.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00022w.jpg

Η καμένη EL504 δεν είναι αυτή που υπάρχει τώρα στο κύκλωμα.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Εντάξει φαίνεται, πρέπει όμως να τοποθετήσεις τους μεταβλητούς όσο πιο κοντά στα πηνία γίνεται. Στις δοκιμές μην ξεχάσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις ασφάλεια σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία.

----------


## WIZARD

Ωραια κατασκευη .... :Wink: 
Αληθεια οι πυκνωτες αεροφυλοι  ,που ειναι ?
Θα τους βαλεις στο σασι ?

----------


## ALAMAN

Οι αραιόφυλοι βρίσκονται στην πρόσοψη επάνω στο σασί. η πλακέτα θα μπεί μέσα στο κουτί κάθετα (όπως μπαίνουν και οι πλακέτες του Η/Υ πάνω στην μητρική). Απο εκεί τα πηνία απέχουν 3-4 εκατοστά για να κοληθούν με τους πυκνωτές.
Τα φύλλα αλλουμυνίου που θα χωρίζουν τα πηνία και τις βαθμίδες πρέπει να χωρίζουν και τους αραιόφυλους των δύο βαθμίδων?
Επειδή στην προηγούμενη δοκιμή δεν υπήρξε καμία θωράκιση μεταξύ βαθμίδων-πυκνωτών-πηνίων κλπ... μήπως έφταιγε αυτό???

----------


## itta-vitta

Θα πρότεινα να μην βάλεις την πλακέτα κάθετα γιατί "κρεμάνε" τα νήματα των λυχνιών. Αν έχεις δει σε data λυχνιών λένε για θέση λειτουργίας λυχνίας "κάθετη" . Δεν λένε τον λόγο. Κι εγώ κάπου αλλού τον έχω διαβάσει. Ακόμη, όπως βλέπω τα πηνία, θα χρειαστούν αραίωση οι σπείρες. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, θα σου βγει έξω από τη μπάντα πιο χαμηλά, προς βραχέα. Σε περίπτωση που δεν βρεις σήμα στη μπάντα να ξέρεις από που θα είναι. Πάντως σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία. Πες μας αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Τα φύλλα αλλουμυνίου που θα χωρίζουν τα πηνία και τις βαθμίδες πρέπει να χωρίζουν και τους αραιόφυλους των δύο βαθμίδων?
> Επειδή στην προηγούμενη δοκιμή δεν υπήρξε καμία θωράκιση μεταξύ βαθμίδων-πυκνωτών-πηνίων κλπ... μήπως έφταιγε αυτό???



 Η θωράκιση χρειάζεται μεταξύ των πηνίων, κυρίως. Σε αυτή τη κατασκευή, επειδή τα πηνία είναι ευθυγραμμισμένα η θωράκιση είναι απαραίτητη. Για τους πυκνωτές, αν δεν είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά δεν χρειάζεται.
Στα στοιχεία των κατασκευαστών αναφέρεται αν μια λυχνία μπορεί τοποθετηθεί οριζόντια ή κάθετα.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Θα πρότεινα να μην βάλεις την πλακέτα κάθετα γιατί "κρεμάνε" τα νήματα των λυχνιών. Αν έχεις δει σε data λυχνιών λένε για θέση λειτουργίας λυχνίας "κάθετη" . Δεν λένε τον λόγο. Κι εγώ κάπου αλλού τον έχω διαβάσει. Ακόμη, όπως βλέπω τα πηνία, θα χρειαστούν αραίωση οι σπείρες. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, θα σου βγει έξω από τη μπάντα πιο χαμηλά, προς βραχέα. Σε περίπτωση που δεν βρεις σήμα στη μπάντα να ξέρεις από που θα είναι. Πάντως σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία. Πες μας αποτελέσματα.



Οι σπείρες έχουν απόσταση 1mm μεταξύ τους.
Τώρα όσον αφορά την τοποθέτηση (οριζόντια-κάθετη) σε κάποιες φωτο που είχε ανεβάσει ο φίλος Ακρίτας η EL84 ήταν οριζόντια. Τώρα για την EL504 και πάλι δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα... εξάλου δεν μπορώ να την προσαρμόσω οριζόντια την πλακέτα χωρίς να υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση πηνίων-πουκνωτών.
Το πρόβλημα κοκκινίσματος της ανόδου είχε γίνει και στο μηχάνημα 6C4-EL504 οπου το είχα φτιάξει κανονικά σε σασί με κάθετες τις λυχνίες.

Μήπως να έβαζα τους αραιόφυλους επάνω στην πλακέτα για να μπορώ να την τοποθετήσω οριζόντια με το σασί?
Επίσης οι αποστάσεις των πηνίων με την γύρω θωράκιση παίζουν ρόλο? για να μήν το κλείσω πολύ.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Το κοκκίνισμα δεν έχει σχέση με το οριζόντια - κάθετα. Προς το παρόν μη σε προβληματίζει αυτό. Η θωράκιση να μην είναι πιο κοντά απο 1 εκατοστό γύρω από τα πηνία (αλουμίνιο ή χαλκός). Για την ταλάντωση θα σου πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσεις "βαρελάκια" των 25 pF, επάνω στην πλακέτα. Χρειάζεται 1 για το κύκλωμα της ταλάντωσης και 2 παράλληλα για το κύκλωμα οδήγησης. Είναι οικονομικά και νομίζω ότι ξέρεις που θα τα βρεις. Χρειάζεται βέβαια να φτιάξεις και ένα εργαλείο για να τα βιδώνεις και ξεβιδώνεις στο συντονισμό. Στο κύκλωμα εξόδου είναι εύκολο να στερεώσεις τους μεταβλητούς  επάνω στην πλακέτα και στη συνέχεια να την τοποθετήσεις οριζόντια.

----------


## ALAMAN

Αυτά τα βαρελάκια αραιόφυλα είναι? Γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιήσουμε και στο κύκλωμα εξόδου??
Αλλα και πάλι χρειάζεται απόσταση για τον κονέκτορα της κεραίας!

Τί είδους εργαλεία?

----------


## itta-vitta

Στα γρήγορα είδα τις προηγούμενες συζητήσεις. Δεν είδα αν έχει ειπωθεί κάτι σχετικό με την αύξηση της οδήγησης. "Παίξε" με την τιμή της αντίστασης πόλωσης της 6ς4 δηλ χαμήλωσε την τιμή για να ανεβάσεις την ισχύ οδήγησης. Ένας λόγος που μπορεί να κοκκινίζει μια λυχνία είναι η χαμηλή οδήγηση.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν χρησιμοποιώ 6C4.
EL84-EL504 είναι.
Και ποιά είναι η αντίσταση πόλωσης??

----------


## ALAMAN

Και μερικές ακόμα φρέσκιες φωτογραφίες...
Λείπουν τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας, ήχου και σύνδεση κεραίας, η θωράκιση και η πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού (άμα μείνει χώρος στο κουτί)

http://img8.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00026ifx.jpg

----------


## itta-vitta

Έστω, ελ84. Τότε ίσως χρειαστεί να αυξομειώσεις την αντίσταση του σκρην. Πάντως πολλά τα βλέπω τα φύλλα των μεταβλητών. Ισως χρειαστεί να αφαιρέσεις κανένα φύλλο με το μυτοτσίμπιδο.

----------


## 468

Φίλε ALAMAN.

Καλή η προσπάθειά σου αλλά...

Λυχνίες, υψηλές συχνότητες, υψηλές τάσεις, γραμμές μεταφοράς (βλέπε αγωγούς στην πλακέτα σου, βλέπε γωνίες στα σύρματα σύνδεσης των πυκνωτών στην πρόσοψη με την κυρίως πλακέτα).

Αποφεύγουμε να κατασκευάζουμε RF με λυχνίες σε απλό PCB.

Πιο εύκολα σπας και ξαναφτιάχνεις μια LCD TV, παρά ένα σωστό λειτουργικά κύκλωμα RF (πόσο μάλλον μια σωστή κεραία εκπομπής (σύστημα ακτινοβολίας)). Μεγάλο κεφάλαιο στην ηλεκτρονική το R.F.

Απ' ότι ξέρω υπάρχουν έτοιμα EL-504 αυτοταλάντωτα μηχανάκια στον Pxx22.
Αν πάλι θες να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου, σου προτείνω να δεις καλά τις φωτογραφίες του φίλου (μερακλή στην κατασκευή) "Ακρίτας" (Post #55),
και να *καταλάβεις* πως πρέπει να είναι το σασί, οι κολλήσεις, τα πηνία, οι αποστάσεις, η τοποθέτηση των υλικών στον *αέρα*, οι θωρακίσεις, η ψύξη, κτλ...), ενός λαμπάτου μηχανήματος στα FM και μετά να προχωρήσεις στην κατασκευή...

Είναι σαν να προσπαθούμε να κατασκευάσουμε μητρική της ASUS με τα υλικά στον αέρα σε κόσα και σε ανοιχτό σασί.

Κάποια πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά. (Ψηφιακά ηλεκτρονικά DC vs Αναλογικά R.F.)...


Εντελώς φιλικά & συμβουλευτικά...


Μπάμπης 468

----------


## Ακρίτας

Τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα λέει ο φίλος 468, αλλά και η πράξη θα σου διδάξει πολλά πράγματα αρκεί να προχωράς με βήματα και να μη βιάζεσαι.
Γιώργο, βάλε θωράκιση μεταξύ των σταδίων (για να απομονωθούν τα πηνία ταλάντωσης - εξόδου) και δοκίμασε το μηχάνημα με τη διαδικασία που σου πρότεινα σε προηγούμενο post. Δυο απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις:
1. Ασφάλειες στην τροφοδοσία.
2. Τεχνητό φορτίο στην έξοδο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Οι γωνίες σύνδεσεις των πυκνωτών με την πλακέτα έχουν πρόβλημα?
Τώρα στο συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα τί αλλαγές πρέπει να κάνω ??
Επίσης γιατί πειράζει που έφτιαξα το σχέδιο σε πλακέτα? ο φίλος Ακρίτας σε πλακέτα το έχει, εκτός το τελικό στάδιο.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Οι πλακέτες που "τρέχουν" RF θέλουν ιδιαίτερη σχεδίαση. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι εγώ κατέχω πλήρως τη "τέχνη" ούτε ότι το μηχάνημά σου δεν θα δουλέψει. Το κόλπο είναι "δοκιμή - λάθος - εντοπισμός του λάθους - δοκιμή". Αυτό όμως θα πρέπει να γίνεται με ασφάλεια και χωρίς παράπλευρες επιπτώσεις όπως παρεμβολές. Δοκίμασέ το τμηματικά.

----------


## 468

Αποφεύγουμε γωνίες 90 μοιρών σε R.F.
Πιθανόν επιπλέον ή λάθος επαγωγές-χωρητικότητες στο σημείο σύνδεσης πυκνωτών-πλακέτας (μπερδεμένα σύρματα μεταξύ τους πάνε & έρχονται).
Κοντινές αποστάσεις μεταξύ πηνείων και πυκνωτών (μεταβλητών και μη).
Στο PCB που έφτιαξες σκέφτηκες καθόλου τι χωρητικότηκες ή επαγωγές έχεις πιθανόν δημιουργήσει ή μειώσει επιπλέον ως προς το κύκλωμά σου;

Σου προτείνω μια κατασκευή σε σασί όπως έχει κατασκευάσει στο παρελθόν η πλειοψηφεία.

----------


## ALAMAN

Θωράκισα το μηχάνημα έφτιαξα και τροφοδοτικό και όλα οκ!
Ο ταλαντωτής φαίνετε να είναι μια χαρά αφού ανοίγοντάς το το βρήκα τυχαία συντονισμένο κάπου στους 106,2 περίπου... χτυπώντας ελαφρά το κουτί με το χέρι ακουγόταν η παρεμβολή στο ραδίοφωνο.
Με παρεξένεψε όμως που βρήκα το ίδιο σήμα (κάτι σαν αρμονική) πολύ χαμηλότερα... στους 97 και κάτι... :Unsure:  :Confused1: 
Τέλος πάντων, μπορεί ώς εδώ να είναι όλα οκ αλλα το πρόβλημα με το κοκκίνισμα της ανόδου παραμένει!!  :Blink:

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ο ταλαντωτής φαίνετε να είναι μια χαρά αφού ανοίγοντάς το το βρήκα τυχαία συντονισμένο κάπου στους 106,2 περίπου... χτυπώντας ελαφρά το κουτί με το χέρι ακουγόταν η παρεμβολή στο ραδίοφωνο.
> Με παρεξένεψε όμως που βρήκα το ίδιο σήμα (κάτι σαν αρμονική) πολύ χαμηλότερα... στους 97 και κάτι...



 Αυτές είναι παρασιτικές ταλαντώσεις. Με την ταλάντωση μόνο ανοικτή ψάξε πιο χαμηλά στη συχνότητα. Δηλαδή πρέπει να ανοίγεις το μεταβλητό της ταλάντωσης λίγο - λίγο (να βγαίνουν έξω τα φύλλα) για να βρεις που είναι η κυρίως ταλάντωση. Αυτό το σήμα θα πρέπει να είναι πιο ισχυρό από τα άλλα.

----------


## ReFas

> Θωράκισα το μηχάνημα έφτιαξα και τροφοδοτικό και όλα οκ!
> Ο ταλαντωτής φαίνετε να είναι μια χαρά αφού ανοίγοντάς το το βρήκα τυχαία συντονισμένο κάπου στους 106,2 περίπου... χτυπώντας ελαφρά το κουτί με το χέρι ακουγόταν η παρεμβολή στο ραδίοφωνο.
> Με παρεξένεψε όμως που βρήκα το ίδιο σήμα (κάτι σαν αρμονική) πολύ χαμηλότερα... στους 97 και κάτι...
> Τέλος πάντων, μπορεί ώς εδώ να είναι όλα οκ αλλα το πρόβλημα με το κοκκίνισμα της ανόδου παραμένει!!



Oι "αρμονικές" που είναι πιο χαμηλά απο τη κεντρική συχνότητα βασικά είναι δυο.
Μια είναι περίπου 5MHz και κάτι και η άλλη περίπου 7MHz.
Δεν είναι απο τον πομπό αλλά είναι είδωλα απο τον ίδιο το δέκτη.
Αν έχεις ένα δέκτη με θωρακισμένες βαθμίδες η αν είναι σε ενα μεταλλικό κουτί και όχι πλαστικό δεν θα τις ακούς.
Αν η ταλάντωση σου κάνει παρασιτικές ταλαντώσεις συνήθως θα ακούς σήματα σε τακτά διαστήματα, για παράδειγμα ανα 2MHz πάνω και κάτω απο τη κεντρική σου συχνότητα.

Για το κοκκίνισμα δοκίμασε να βάλεις μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση στο σκριν της 504, παίζει ρόλο και η οδήγηση να είναι σωστή αλλά αυτο είναι κατι που πρέπει εσυ να το ψαξεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Την αντίσταση στο σκρήν (4,7kΩ) να την κάνω 8,2kΩ?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Την αντίσταση στο σκρήν (4,7kΩ) να την κάνω 8,2kΩ?



 Ναί. Μέχρι να στρώσεις το μηχάνημα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το σκρήν δεν είναι το 6,7 ??
8,2kΩ έχω βάλει εκεί...  :Huh:

----------


## ALAMAN

Όπως είχα αναφέρει και σε προηγούμενα πόστ, το κοκκίνισμα της λυχνίας είχε γίνει και στο άλλο σχέδιο (6C4-EL504) οπότε κάτι άλλο πρέπει να φταίει...
Επίσης στο άλλο σχέδιο έχει και έναν πυκνωτή 1000pF σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία 300V να τον βάλω?

----------


## tzitzikas

αλαμαν το μηχανημα το συνδεεις η σε φορτιο? δες λιγο τα στασιμά σου.

----------


## ALAMAN

> αλαμαν το μηχανημα το συνδεεις η σε φορτιο? δες λιγο τα στασιμά σου.



Δεν έχω γέφυρα στασίμων. το μηχάνημα την τελευταία φορά το δοκίμασα χωρίς κεραία και χωρίς φορτίο... της προηγούμενες το είχα με κεραία ground plane με καλώδιο RG58

----------


## WIZARD

καλο ειναι να βαλεις την γεφυρα σου να βλεπεις τα στασιμα σου 
και να  βλεπεις και τι ισχυ βγαζει το  "μηχανημα"

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Δεν έχω γέφυρα στασίμων. το μηχάνημα την τελευταία φορά το δοκίμασα χωρίς κεραία και χωρίς φορτίο... της προηγούμενες το είχα με κεραία ground plane με καλώδιο RG58



 Καμμιά σοβαρή ρύθμιση δεν μπορεί να γίνει  χωρίς τεχνητό φορτίο και γέφυρα στασίμων. Μη δοκιμάζεις το μηχάνημά σου χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένο πουθενά γιατί έτσι θα κάψεις πολλές λυχνίες.

----------


## ALAMAN

Για φορτίο να βάλω αυτό?
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35692

----------


## KOKAR

ναι, βαλε αυτο

----------


## KOKAR

προσοχη στην επιλογη των αντιστασεων 1,2ΚΩ 2W (R1...R20)
δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι συρματος ....

----------


## PARKER

Το συγκεκριμμένο φορτίο πως μπορεί να αυξηθεί έστω και κατά  λίγο η ισχύς του??? (π.χ να γίνει 60-65 watt)
Υπάρχει τρόπος?

----------


## KOKAR

Ένας τρόπος είναι με την αλλαγή των τιμών των αντιστάσεων
Ο άλλος τρόπος είναι με βάλεις το φορτίο μέσα σε κουτί 
Νεςκαφε και να το γεμίσεις λάδι

----------


## KOKAR

π.χ δες το link...
http://www.ai4ji.com/Projects/dummyload.htm

----------


## PARKER

> Ένας τρόπος είναι με την *αλλαγή των τιμών* των αντιστάσεων
> Ο άλλος τρόπος είναι με βάλεις το φορτίο μέσα σε κουτί 
> Νεςκαφε και να το γεμίσεις λάδι



Γνωρίζεις πως μπορεί να υπολογιστεί η τιμή των αντιστάσεων?

Ωπ!!! sorry πρόσεξα το link μετα την ερώτησή μου. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ο άλλος τρόπος είναι με βάλεις το φορτίο μέσα σε κουτί Νεςκαφε και να το γεμίσεις λάδι



 Αυτός ο τρόπος δουλεύει καλά. Υπάρχουν βέβαια ειδικά λάδια, εγω το είχα φτιάξει με λάδι μηχανής.

----------


## KOKAR

> Γνωρίζεις πως μπορεί να υπολογιστεί η τιμή των αντιστάσεων?
> 
> Ωπ!!! sorry πρόσεξα το link μετα την ερώτησή μου. Ευχαριστώ.



θα βαλεις 40 αντιστασεις 2ΚΩ 2W παραλληλα και θα σου δωσει 50Ωμ ακριβως 80W

----------


## PARKER

> θα βαλεις 40 αντιστασεις 2ΚΩ 2W παραλληλα και θα σου δωσει 50Ωμ ακριβως 80W



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, υπόχρεος!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Η ισχύς του φορτίου πρέπει να είναι ίση με την ονομαστική ισχύ του πομπού?

----------


## KOKAR

Κανονικά θα πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο το φορτίο
από την ονομαστική ισχύει του πομπού

----------


## ALAMAN

Τότε θα βάλω το άλλο 80W με τις αντιστάσεις που είπες.
Αυτό πρέπει να θωρακιστεί σε κουτί?

----------


## KOKAR

> Τότε θα βάλω το άλλο 80W με τις αντιστάσεις που είπες.
> Αυτό πρέπει να θωρακιστεί σε κουτί?



βαλτο μεσα στο κουτι του Νεςκαφε με λαδι και θα εχεις και 
θωρακιση και ψηξη !

----------


## PARKER

Μήπως ξέρουμε κάτι για το τι λάδι μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε???

----------


## KOKAR

> Μήπως ξέρουμε κάτι για το τι λάδι μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε???



δες το παρακάτω ποστ του Ακρίτα





> Αυτός ο τρόπος δουλεύει καλά. Υπάρχουν βέβαια ειδικά λάδια, εγω το είχα φτιάξει με λάδι μηχανής.

----------


## KOKAR

αν θες παραπάνω Watt τότε βάλε 54 αντιστάσεις 2,7ΚΩ 2W και θα έχεις 
τεχνητό φορτίο 50Ωμ 108W, προσοχή όμως οι αντιστάσεις θα πρέπει
να είναι άνθρακος και όχι σύρματος.
παράδειγμα αντιστάσεων *non*-*inductive* 


καλό είναι να κολληθούν σε σχηματισμό αστέρα ( σχηματικά ) όπως παρακάτω



και τέλος αν δεν θέλουμε το κουτί του καφέ.....να τις
βάλετε σε γυάλινο βάζο ...




να βλέπετε και τις μπουρμπουλήθρες !!!!  :Lol: 
τώρα βάλτε και ένα θερμόμετρο πάνω στο γυαλί για να τσεκάρετε 
και την θερμοκρασία για να ξέρετε πότε θα πρέπει να σταματήσετε
για λίγο τις δόκιμες

----------


## WIZARD

θα σου ηταν ευκολο να βαλεις ολη την συνδεσμολογια των αντιστασεων,
Απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος 
γιατι με ενδιαφερει το θεμα ....

πως θα ειναι στο τελος η συνδεσμολογια για να το συνδεσουμε και για να το βαλουμε,
στον κονεκτορα η στην γεφυρα ισχυος - βαττομετρο?

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## WIZARD

Σ'ευχαριστω για τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες σου .
Ο πυκνωτης που εβαλες ,τι χωριτικοτητα ειναι  ?
Α...και τα διοδακια ,τι ειναι ?
Οι δυο μπορνες σε ποιο μερος του κυκλωματος συνδεονται ?

----------


## tzitzikas

ο πυκωτής που συνδεεται (στην φωτο)?

----------


## KOKAR

εξωτερικά από το κουτί


η κατασκευή δεν είναι δική μου, απλά ανέβασα τις φώτο για να γίνουν
αντιληπτά αυτά που έλεγα
το λινκ απο την κατασκευή είναι http://k4eaa.com/dummy.html

----------


## ALAMAN

Καμια άλλη αλλαγή για το κοκκίνισμα της λυχνίας υπάρχει??
την αντίσταση στο οδηγό πλέγμα να την κάνω 22kΩ?

----------


## ALAMAN

Όταν έκανα τις αλλαγές: στο 6,7 8,2kΩ το πηνίο RFC της ανόδου EL504 έβγαζε καπνούς!!! άλλαξα και την αντίσταση στο 1,2 έβαλα 22kΩ / 5W αλλα το πηνίο πάλι βγάζει καπνούς και απ' ότι βλέπω χάλασε η μόνωση των σπειρών  :Sad: 
Τί φταίει?

----------


## ALAMAN

Να επιχειρήσω μία προσπάθεια σε σασί στον αέρα?
Και μία απορία σε κατασκευές σασί, τις γειώσεις πώς τις ενώνουμε? στο σασί απευθείας (το καλάι δεν πιάνει στο αλουμύνιο) ή όπως της φωτοευαίσθητες με καλώδια μεταξύ τους και μετά σε σασί?

----------


## WIZARD

> Να επιχειρήσω μία προσπάθεια σε σασί στον αέρα?
> Και μία απορία σε κατασκευές σασί, τις γειώσεις πώς τις ενώνουμε? στο σασί απευθείας (το καλάι δεν πιάνει στο αλουμύνιο) ή όπως της φωτοευαίσθητες με καλώδια μεταξύ τους και μετά σε σασί?



Θα κοσσα θα το βαλεις. 
Η κοσσα βιδονεται στο σασι.....και εχεις την δυνατοτητα να κανεις τις κολησεις που θελεις

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Όταν έκανα τις αλλαγές: στο 6,7 8,2kΩ το πηνίο RFC της ανόδου EL504 έβγαζε καπνούς!!! άλλαξα και την αντίσταση στο 1,2 έβαλα 22kΩ / 5W αλλα το πηνίο πάλι βγάζει καπνούς και απ' ότι βλέπω χάλασε η μόνωση των σπειρών 
> Τί φταίει?



 Ομολογώ ότι με έχεις μπερδέψει τελείως. Μέτρα τις αντιστάσεις με το πολύμετρο και βεβαιώσου ότι είναι 8,2Κ και 22Κ. Τύλιξε ξανά το RFC με καινούριο σύρμα. Αν δεν ξέρεις τη συναρμολόγηση με κόσσες βρές κάποιο αντίστοιχο μηχάνημα και παρατήρησέ το.

----------


## tzitzikas

για να καιγεται το rfc τραβει πολυ ρευμα η 504 για αυτο και κοκκινιζει.

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα το ξαναφτιάξω άλλη μία φορά στον αέρα, ίσως έτσι γίνει και πιο συμπαγές η κατασκευή.
Αντί για αλουμύνιο ως σασί μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω πλακέτα χαλκού? για να κάνω εύκολα τις κολήσεις των γειώσεων.
Η ταλάντωση πάντως δούλεψε καλά απ' ότι είδα...

Το ρεύμα ανόδου της EL504 πόσο πρέπει να είναι περίπου ??





> για να καιγεται το rfc τραβει πολυ ρευμα η 504 για αυτο και κοκκινιζει.



Στο σχέδιο με το αυτοταλάντωτο EL504 του pop22W το ρεύμα ανόδου έφτανε μέχρι και τα 300mA νομίζω και δεν κοκκίνιζε καθόλου.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Η ταλάντωση πάντως δούλεψε καλά απ' ότι είδα...
>  Στο σχέδιο με το αυτοταλάντωτο EL504 του pop22W το ρεύμα ανόδου έφτανε μέχρι και τα 300mA νομίζω και δεν κοκκίνιζε καθόλου.



 Πριν το διαλύσεις μείνε λίγο στην ταλάντωση και κάνε δοκιμές στο συντονισμό και τη διαμόρφωση (αφού κατασκευάσεις τεχνητό φορτίο). Όταν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δουλεύει καλά προχώρα ξανά στην έξοδο.
Το ρεύμα ανόδου της 504 θα πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 150 mA σε συντονισμό. Όταν αναφερόμαστε σε ρεύμα ανόδου μιλάμε πάντα για συντονισμένο κύκλωμα. Σε αποσυντονισμό μπορεί να δεις ότι θέλεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όταν λές να δοκιμάσω το συντονισμό και τη διαμόρφωση τί ενοείς?
Στο συντονισμό πάει καλά, κατάφερα να το συντονίσω σε 2-3 συχνότητες, τυχαία βέβαια γιατί το κατσαβίδι δεν είναι πλαστικό!
Διαμόρφωση δεν έδωσα καθόλου.
Το τεχνητό φορτίο όμως γιατί να το βάλω αφού η έξοδος θα είναι κλειστή??

----------


## Ακρίτας

Εννοώ να δουλέψεις για λίγο την EL84 αυτοταλάντωτη. Δίνεις το πηνίο της επαγωγής αντί για το οδηγό της 504 σε ένα τεχνητό φορτίο με ένα κομμάτι RG58. Πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό που ακους στο δέκτη είναι η κύρια ταλάντωση. Στη συνέχεια δοκίμασε και τη διαμόρφωση. Αν μετρήσεις το ρεύμα της EL84 δεν θα πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 40 - 50 mA.

Όταν λέμε συντονισμό δεν εννοούμε την επιλογή συχνότητας που γίνεται με τον πρώτο μεταβλητό της ταλάντωσης, αλλά τη ρύθμιση του δεύτερου μεταβλητού ώστε να μας δώση τη μέγιστη προσαρμογή με το επόμενο στάδιο (λυχνία εξόδου ή κεραία ή φορτίο κατά περίπτωση). Την προσαρμογή αυτή μπορείς  να την ελέγξεις  μόνο με το κατάλληλο όργανο δηλαδή τη γέφυρα. Ενδεικτικά πάντως στο συντονισμό το ρεύμα της βαθμίδας θα πρέπει να δείχνει πτώση. Μήπως στις δοκιμές σου δεν προσπαθείς να συντονίσεις καθόλου;

----------


## ALAMAN

> Εννοώ να δουλέψεις για λίγο την EL84 αυτοταλάντωτη. Δίνεις το πηνίο της επαγωγής αντί για το οδηγό της 504 σε ένα τεχνητό φορτίο με ένα κομμάτι RG58. Πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό που ακους  στο δέκτη είναι η κύρια ταλάντωση. Στη συνέχεια δοκίμασε και τη διαμόρφωση. Αν μετρήσεις το ρεύμα της EL84 δεν θα πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 40 - 50 mA.



Χωρίς καμία αλλαγή?
Το ρεύμα της EL84 ενοείς στην άνοδο πριν το πηνίο RFC ?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Χωρίς καμία αλλαγή?
> Το ρεύμα της EL84 ενοείς στην άνοδο πριν το πηνίο RFC ?



Γιώργο, το ρεύμα το μετράμε πάντα μεταξύ του τροφοδοτικού και του RFC. Επίσης θα πρέπει στο σημείο που το RFC συνδέεται με την τροφοδοσία να υπάρχει ένας πυκνωτής (κεραμεικός) απόζευξης 10 nF ανάλογης τάσης.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Γιώργο, το ρεύμα το μετράμε πάντα μεταξύ του τροφοδοτικού και του RFC. Επίσης θα πρέπει στο σημείο που το RFC συνδέεται με την τροφοδοσία να υπάρχει ένας πυκνωτής (κεραμεικός) απόζευξης 10 nF ανάλογης τάσης.



Υπάρχει αυτός ο πυκνωτής στο σχέδιο (C4) άν ενοείς αυτό.

----------


## tzitzikas

300mAx400volt= 120watt, δε νομιζω οτι σε καμια περιπτωση θα ειχε τετοια καταναλωση αυτη η λαμπιτσα χωρις να κοκκινιζει. δυστυχως δεν εχω βρει καποιο καλο manual για να σε διαφωτισω.

----------


## ALAMAN

> 300mAx400volt= 120watt, δε νομιζω οτι σε καμια περιπτωση θα ειχε τετοια καταναλωση αυτη η λαμπιτσα χωρις να κοκκινιζει. δυστυχως δεν εχω βρει καποιο καλο manual για να σε διαφωτισω.



Ενοείς για το αυτοταλάντωτο?
Δεν κοκκίνιζε καθόλου εκείνο.

----------


## ^Active^

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μετρας λαθος τα ποδαρακια της 504? Λεω εγω τωρα ..(μπορει να λεω και βλακιες). Γιατι ειναι σχετικα ευκολο κυκλωμα και αυτα που σου κανει ειναι λιγο εξωφρενικα. Το πολυ πολυ να σου εβγαζε στασιμα και να παπαρουνιαζε η 504 μετα απο 2 λεπτα , σε αυτην την περιοδο ομως θα ειχες σημα κανονικα απλα θα μπουκωνε ολη την μπαντα των FM.

PS. Χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω κανεναν στα αυτονοητα πραγματα γινονται τα λαθη.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μετρας λαθος τα ποδαρακια της 504? Λεω εγω τωρα ..(μπορει να λεω και βλακιες). Γιατι ειναι σχετικα ευκολο κυκλωμα και αυτα που σου κανει ειναι λιγο εξωφρενικα. Το πολυ πολυ να σου εβγαζε στασιμα και να παπαρουνιαζε η 504 μετα απο 2 λεπτα , σε αυτην την περιοδο ομως θα ειχες σημα κανονικα απλα θα μπουκωνε ολη την μπαντα των FM.
> 
> PS. Χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω κανεναν στα αυτονοητα πραγματα γινονται τα λαθη.



Τα ποδαράκια της EL504 είναι σωστά! και η μπάντα δεν μπουκώνει όλη αλλα και πάλι κοκκινίζει. Επίσης κοκκινίζει και όταν ανοίγω μόνο την EL504 χωρίς ταλάντωση. Εγώ πάντως θα το ξαναφτιάξω στον αέρα αλλα αντί για αλουμύνιο τις βάσεις θα τις βάλω σε πλακέτα χαλκού για τις κολήσεις των γειώσεων. Πιστεύω θα γίνει καλύτερη δουλεία έτσι όπως το έχω σκεφτεί.
Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο... Τα πηνία σύζευξης και εξόδου πρέπει να είναι απομονωμένα και απο τους μεταβλητούς??

----------


## Ακρίτας

Τά πηνία δεν χρειάζεται να είναι απομονωμένα από τους μεταβλητούς. Ποτέ να μην ανοίγεις την έξοδο χωρίς να ανοίξεις πρώτα την ταλάντωση. Δεν λειτουργεί η πόλωση και η λυχνία θα γίνει πύραυλος.

----------


## KOKAR

> Τα ποδαράκια της EL504 είναι σωστά! και η μπάντα δεν μπουκώνει όλη αλλα και πάλι κοκκινίζει. *Επίσης κοκκινίζει και όταν ανοίγω μόνο την EL504 χωρίς ταλάντωση.* Εγώ πάντως θα το ξαναφτιάξω στον αέρα αλλα αντί για αλουμύνιο τις βάσεις θα τις βάλω σε πλακέτα χαλκού για τις κολήσεις των γειώσεων. Πιστεύω θα γίνει καλύτερη δουλεία έτσι όπως το έχω σκεφτεί.
> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο... Τα πηνία σύζευξης και εξόδου πρέπει να είναι απομονωμένα και απο τους μεταβλητούς??



αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι αναμενόμενο.....

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα πηνία σύζευξης μπορούν να κάνουν γωνία 90 μοιρών για τις συνδέσεις μεταξύ των μεταβλητών και των σταδίων ??

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Τα πηνία σύζευξης μπορούν να κάνουν γωνία 90 μοιρών για τις συνδέσεις μεταξύ των μεταβλητών και των σταδίων ??



 Αν εννοείς το ζεύγος πηνίων της ταλάντωσης με το ζεύγος των πηνίων της εξόδου, ναί.
Μεταξύ τους, βέβαια, τα πηνία του κάθε σταδίου θα πρέπει να είναι ομοαξονικά.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Αν εννοείς το ζεύγος πηνίων της ταλάντωσης με το ζεύγος των πηνίων της εξόδου, ναί.
> Μεταξύ τους, βέβαια, τα πηνία του κάθε σταδίου θα πρέπει να είναι ομοαξονικά.



Ομοαξονικά είναι. Εγώ ενοούσα το σύρμα των πηνίων που συνδέεται πχ στο οδηγό πλέγμα της EL504 άμα μπορεί να κάνει γωνία 90 μοιρών...  :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

Η κατασκευή του πομπού με τα υλικά τοποθετημένα στον αέρα προχωράει !!
Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες...
Αλλά πρώτα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω:
Τα ομοαξονικά πηνία της εξόδου (απο την άνοδο της EL504) πρέπει να είναι απομονωμένα απο την λυχνία? Γιατί άμα τα απομονώσω με φύλο αλουμυνίου λόγω κοντινών αποστάσεων θα υπάρχει πολύ μικρή απόσταση μεταξύ του αλουμυνίου, της λυχνίας και των πηνίων (περίπου 3 εκατοστά). Άμα δεν τα απομονώσω πειράζει ?

----------


## ALAMAN

Άν και άργησα λίγο για τις φώτο δεν σημαίνει οτι έχω παρατήσει την κατασκευή στη μέση.

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι αρκετές και έχει σχεδόν όλα τα στάδια της κατασκευής, σαν μια μικρή παρουσίαση. Δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί τελείως γιατί λείπουν οι τροφοδοσίες. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει καθόλου. Θα ολοκληρωθεί σύντομα.

Οι φωτογραφίες με το μπλέ "Χ" δείχνουν ένα μικρό λάθος που είχα κάνει μεταξύ του πηνίου και της αντίστασης (τοποθετήθηκαν ανάποδα), το λάθος αυτό έχει διορθωθεί, απλα επειδή υπήρχαν και αυτές τις ανέβασα για περισσότερη λεπτομέρεια.
Επίσης στην κατασκευή έχω προσθέσει και τους μεταβλητούς εξόδου αλλα δεν έχω βγάλει φωτογραφίες ακόμα.

Πρίν απ' αυτό βέβαια θα ήθελα να επισημάνω και την προηγούμενη ερώτηση που είχα κάνει:
Τα ομοαξονικά πηνία της εξόδου (απο την άνοδο της EL504) πρέπει να είναι απομονωμένα απο την λυχνία? Γιατί άμα τα απομονώσω με φύλο αλουμυνίου λόγω κοντινών αποστάσεων θα υπάρχει πολύ μικρή απόσταση μεταξύ του αλουμυνίου, της λυχνίας και των πηνίων (περίπου 3 εκατοστά). Άμα δεν τα απομονώσω πειράζει ?

Οι φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής:
1) http://img48.imageshack.us/i/dsc00003wjt.jpg/
2) http://img132.imageshack.us/i/dsc00007j.jpg/
3) http://img141.imageshack.us/i/dsc00008ujy.jpg/
4) http://img48.imageshack.us/i/dsc00009s.jpg/
5) http://img385.imageshack.us/i/dsc00010i.jpg/
6) http://img132.imageshack.us/i/dsc00011k.jpg/
8) http://img365.imageshack.us/i/dsc00012vfb.jpg/
9) http://img369.imageshack.us/i/dsc00013q.jpg/
10) http://img263.imageshack.us/i/dsc00014pxj.jpg/
11) http://img395.imageshack.us/i/dsc00015w.jpg/
12) http://img395.imageshack.us/i/dsc00017k.jpg/
13) http://img507.imageshack.us/i/dsc00020svm.jpg/
14) http://img197.imageshack.us/i/dsc00028quh.jpg/
15) http://img197.imageshack.us/i/dsc00028fox.jpg/
16) http://img111.imageshack.us/i/dsc00029u.jpg/
17) http://img111.imageshack.us/i/dsc00032y.jpg/
18) http://img197.imageshack.us/i/dsc00033yti.jpg/
19) http://img507.imageshack.us/i/dsc00034l.jpg/
20) http://img355.imageshack.us/i/dsc00036e.jpg/
21) http://img12.imageshack.us/i/dsc00036mbf.jpg/
22) http://img338.imageshack.us/i/dsc00037b.jpg/
23) http://img12.imageshack.us/i/dsc00038fxa.jpg/
24) http://img149.imageshack.us/i/dsc00039q.jpg/
25) http://img149.imageshack.us/i/dsc00040d.jpg/
26) http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dsc01438dlz.jpg/
27) http://img33.imageshack.us/i/dsc01441b.jpg/
28) http://img104.imageshack.us/i/dsc01446t.jpg/
29) http://img386.imageshack.us/i/dsc01450x.jpg/
30) http://img104.imageshack.us/i/dsc01451s.jpg/
31) http://img12.imageshack.us/i/dsc01454u.jpg/
32) http://img526.imageshack.us/i/dsc01455v.jpg/
33) http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dsc01456n.jpg/
34) http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dsc01457f.jpg/
35) http://img33.imageshack.us/i/dsc01458pgn.jpg/

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

μεγαλο μηκος εχεις στο πηνειοσυρμα κι αυτο συνεπαγετε
με καποια απολεια ισχυος, 
βαλε πιο κοντα τους μεταβλητους και τον κονεκτορ εξοδου
για να μειωσεις οσο το δυνατον το μηκως του πηνειου.
οσο για τα πηνεια δεν ειναι απαρετητο να τα απομονωσεις
απο την λυχνια.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν με απασχολεί προς το παρόν μια μικρή απώλεια ισχύος.
Το πρώτο με την αυτοταλάντωτη EL504 που είχα φτιάξει ήταν 100 φορές πιο άθλιο σε θέματα αποστάσεων υλικών κλπ. και μπόρεσε και δούλεψε λίγο.
Άν ενοείς οτι αντί για 40-45W θα βγάλει 15-20W, δεν έχω πρόβλημα προς το παρόν...
Θα το δοκιμάσω λίγο έτσι και μετά βλέπουμε...

Τα πηνία εξόδου και τους μεταβλητούς θα τα δείτε αργότερα, δεν έχω βγάλει φώτος ακόμα.

----------


## WIZARD

ALAMAN
Εχεις μεγαλη αποσταση την μια λυχνια ,απο την αλλη,

επισης εχεις 2 αραιοφυλους πυκνωτες,ενω για το εταιρο,χρειαζονται 4

----------


## ALAMAN

> ALAMAN
> Εχεις μεγαλη αποσταση την μια λυχνια ,απο την αλλη,
> 
> επισης εχεις 2 αραιοφυλους πυκνωτες,ενω για το εταιρο,χρειαζονται 4



Γιατί 4 πυκνωτές??
Άν ενοείς οι υπόλοιποι δύο που μπαίνουν στην έξοδο, τους έχω βάλει αλλά δεν έχω βγάλει ακόμα φωτος.

----------


## WIZARD

> ALAMAN
> 
> Γιατί 4 πυκνωτές??
> Άν ενοείς οι υπόλοιποι δύο που μπαίνουν στην έξοδο, τους έχω βάλει αλλά δεν έχω βγάλει ακόμα φωτος.



2 για καθε λαμπα 
ενα για συχνοτητα και ενα για τα στασιμα-ρυθμιση.
αν τις εχεις βαλει,τοτε καλος   :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

Φυσικά και έβαλα, το έχω αναφέρει και στα προηγούμενα ποστ.
Θα ανεβάσω κιάλλες φώτο της κατασκευής απο βδομάδα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όπως σας είπα και πριν η κατασκευή *δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί!*
Άν προσέξετε καλά λείπουν οι γειώσεις απο μερικά πιν των λυχνιών και φυσικά οι τροφοδοσίες.
Άν όχι οι επόμενες, ας ελπίσουμε, οι μεθεπόμενες φωτογραφίες να μπούν στην κατηγορία "παρουσίαση κατασκευών" οπου θα παρουσιάζεται η κατασκευή ολοκληρωμένη και φυσικά λειτουργική!

----------


## ALAMAN

Παρουσιάζω και την επάνω μεριά της πλακέτας με τους μεταβλητούς και τα πηνία της εξόδου.
Επισημάνω οτι ακόμα δεν έχουν προστεθεί οι τροφοδοσίες!
1) http://img262.imageshack.us/i/dsc01520c.jpg/
2) http://img197.imageshack.us/i/dsc01521v.jpg/
3) http://img221.imageshack.us/i/dsc01522r.jpg/
4) http://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc01523gma.jpg/
5) http://img197.imageshack.us/i/dsc01524n.jpg/
6) http://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc01525hyz.jpg/
7) http://img221.imageshack.us/i/dsc01528.jpg/
8) http://img253.imageshack.us/i/dsc01529z.jpg/
9) http://img253.imageshack.us/i/dsc01530p.jpg/
10) http://img253.imageshack.us/i/dsc01532aka.jpg/

Κι εδώ φαίνετε πώς περίπου θα φαίνετε η κατασκευή ολοκληρωμένη.
Στο κάτω κουτί θα μπούνε οι μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας και το τροφοδοτικό του αλλά και τα όργανα μέτρησης όπως το μιλιαμπερόμετρο για την άνοδο της EL504 κλπ. Δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το συγκεκριμένο κουτί αλλα κάποιο μεγαλύτερο που έχω. Η κατασκευή θα στερεωθεί καλά επάνω στο κουτί με στηρίγματα αλουμινίου. και τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας θα βγαίνουν απο επάνω.
http://img253.imageshack.us/i/dsc01531h.jpg/

----------

